# Slums in South Asia



## NSG_BlackCats

*Karachi is Asia's largest slum, not Dharavi: UNDP​*
*MUMBAI: Dharavi, which is in the heart of India's financial capital Mumbai, is not the largest slum in Asia as many believe, according to a report by the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP). "Dharavi is not Asia's largest slum, but Karachi's Orangi Township has surpassed Dharavi," *the Human Development Report for Mumbai, compiled with the help of UNDP and released by the Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC), said. *Mexico City's Neza-Chalco-Itza barrio has four times as many people as Dharavi, it said.* Dharavi, a congested slum area that houses nearly 57,000 families, is being used as workplaces adds to several risks including fire and health, the report said. 

Dharavi, often associated with crime, ***** and environmental degradation mainly due to congestion, bad constructions, unauthorised trades and overpopulation, covers parts of suburban Sion, Bandra, Kurla and Kalina and is spread across 175 hectares. It has grabbed global attention after Danny Boyle's film, 'Slumdog Millionaire.' "Chemicals including acid are known to flow through Dharavi's open drains because of tanning activity that flourishes there," the report said. 

*Link*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

not convincing please specify how u define slums?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

pak-marine said:


> not convincing please specify how u define slums?





vulnerable place?


----------



## Imran Khan

troling is simple for indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> "Dharavi is not Asia's largest slum, but Karachi's Orangi Township has surpassed Dharavi,"



But Times of India being the rag it is used the flwg headline:

Karachi is Asia's largest slum

I always wonder what kind of psychosis would afflict editors a paper that calls itself "Times of India" that it must compare whose slums are ......

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A1Kaid

The 'Indians', their Think-Tanks, and their media are desperate to remove their great shame of housing the World's largest slum in Mumbai. This is why they are engaging in such *propaganda*-media to remove the stigma that burns them and the World views them in.


Truth is, Mumbai still houses the world's largest, most ******, most poorest, most population-dense, and most sickening slum in the World.



You may fabricate as much propaganda and false reports as you like, but you are doing a tremendous 'disservice' to your slum-population by ignoring them and diverting your attention for malevolent reasons onto other nation's 'slums'...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greatsequence

bad try better luck next time


----------



## King Julien

A1Kaid said:


> The 'Indians', their Think-Tanks, and their media are desperate to remove their great shame of housing the World's largest slum in Mumbai. This is why they are engaging in such *propaganda*-media to remove the stigma that burns them and the World views them in.
> 
> 
> Truth is, Mumbai still houses the world's largest, most ******, most poorest, most population-dense, and most sickening slum in the World.
> 
> 
> 
> *You may fabricate as much propaganda and false reports as you like, but you are doing a tremendous 'disservice' to your slum-population by ignoring them and diverting your attention for malevolent reasons onto other nation's 'slums'...*



do you even know GoI has already sanctioned Rs.10000 crore for "Dharavi Redevelopment Project"? and the work has started, more then 45+ towers have already come up; and people have shifted... project is set to complete by 2012.


----------



## muse

> Its very important information. You see, India-haters usually use Dharavi to beat us over the head. This should set the record straight I think.



Great - Indian character and self worth reduced to this -- tsk, tsk. tsk


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*The Orangi Welfare Project (Trust)​*

Orangi Township, on the outskirts of Pakistan's metropolis, Karachi, is the largest informal settlement in all of Asia, with a population close to 1.8 million.

To most people in Karachi, Orangi conjures up images of economic deprivation and lawlessness. In reality, Orangi is home to some of the most successful grassroots development schemes in Pakistan, from the world renowned Orangi Pilot Project to dozens of local initiatives. Boasting a literacy rate of nearly 80%, Orangi is one of the most vibrant and socially active communities in South Asia.

Tucked away within Orangi's teeming agglomeration of bazaars and labyrinthine alleys, is one of the great success stories not only in Pakistan but in the entire developing world: The Orangi Welfare Project (Trust) of Alinagar.

Alinagar, a community located in Orangis Sector 11 ½, was, from its inception in the 70s to well into the 90s, a hotbed of bitter ethnic strife. There was no electricity, no sanitation, no drinkable water, no registered jobs, and an ineffective law enforcement agency. In this state of desperation, the community had become fragmented and all sense of communal responsibility had faded away.

Then, in 1996, the residents of Alinagar decided to take matters into their own hands and initiated the Orangi Welfare Project. Within three years, the people had transformed the district into an exemplary, democratic Model Town, or "Misali Ilaqa," as it is now known. With minimal reliance on outside sources, they laid out their own electricity lines, sanitary facilities, and water systems, and each citizen became a taxpaying member of the community. Schools were set up and led by ambitious young women, including the Orangi Pilot Grammar School where more than 250 students are currently enrolled. Womens participation in the workforce has become almost universal. A strong sense of community and public responsibility has developed, as both women and men democratically participate in the decision making process. Further, the people of Alinagar have been able to involve government authorities and utility companies in their work, sharing the responsibilities and dividing the labor. The Model Town has expanded exponentially, as neighboring communities, impressed by this success, have joined in. Now a population of 12,000 residents of Sector 11 ½ are benefiting from the OWP.

_"Changes dont occur overnight. They are the result of years of directed struggle, failure upon failure, and the true activist must not be deterred by any failures." Mohammad Allauddin, director OWP_

*Philosophy*

The OWPs success is based in its philosophy, adopted from the late Dr. Akhtar Hamid Khans Orangi Pilot Project, and can be summed up in three words: Apni madad aap, or self help and self reliance. In seeking solutions to problems afflicting the area, citizens must collectively decide which steps to take. Citizens must have a sense of community, and stay clear of political affiliations.

The real work of the Orangi Welfare Project began with an auspicious event which is still recounted by the Alinagaris in passionate tones. One evening a groups of activists, armed with brooms, began to sweep the street. Upon witnessing such respectable members of the community performing a menial task, neighbors immediately offered the services of their children. The activists refused and instructed their neighbors to wield their own brooms and sweep alongside of them. Within an hour, the entire community had taken to the streets, and like an army they covered the entire sector. The most important thing is to lead by example, and realize that work can never be demeaning.

In conditions of extreme desperation and poverty, in a community which has never been able to assert itself and demand its basic rights, often people give up hope entirely. They begin to believe that progress and change is impossible. This invariably leads to a fatalistic and stagnant mindset contrary to progress. They just need to be shown that if you try hard enough, things can and will happen. The electricity program, which will be discussed later, was initiated by one OWP activist, who promised the community that he could set up a much needed street light in a period of one week. Naturally, he wasnt taken seriously and often jeered at, but throughout that week he appealed to the government utility and brought together workmen in the community. Lo and behold, he was successful. Upon witnessing this single success, the entire community rallied behind the OWP in working towards sector wide electricity connections. This single event triggered a community wide chain reaction.

*The Organization*

The Orangi Welfare Project is basically a peoples NGO which allows residents to aid each other in improving the society. The most important forums are the democratic town-wide meetings, in which all families, both male and female members, participate. Directors are elected, and lane managers are appointed by residents in every main road and smaller streets to manage problems and needs in their particular areas. Any active individuals are encouraged to participate in the decision making process. The lane managers meet regularly to discuss issues and progress.

In 1998 the OWP established a Working Committee which would meet on a bi-monthly basis to discuss and review developments in OWP projects, ranging from waste management to the building of gas pipelines. Committee members also deal with educational issues and serve as the liaisons between the community and government organizations such as the KESC (Karachi Electric Supply Corporation), with whom OWP has collaborated in many of its projects. Every member is given an identification card, which he or she must carry when performing regular inspections of Alinagar. During the meetings, income and expenditure statements are reviewed and the budget for the next period is outlined. All households in Alinagar, which number well above 200, pay a membership fee of Rs. 15 (about 30 US cents) a month allocated for public works. Savings are placed in an emergency revolving fund in order to assist any community members who have suffered exceptional hardships. Respected elders in the community are expected to perform regular rounds of the Model Town, ensuring that there is no garbage or other waste on the streets or outside houses. On a weekly basis Working Committee members and other citizens collectively sweep the neighborhood to set an example for the rest of the community.

Much of OWPs success rests on the fact that it works within existing societal bonds. Neighbors persuade each other to work towards the betterment of the community, to follow basic guidelines of environmental protection, and to promote education. Community activities, such as celebrations and holidays, double up as forums to increase public awareness and activism.

http://www.geocities.com/orangiwelfare/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

I have been searching through the official UNDP website, browsed through their publications, news reports, speeches, search category, human development report, poverty reduction, and more. There has been absolutely no word mentioned about this recent Indian propaganda report which claims the UNDP officially reported that Dharavi, Mumbai, India is no longer the World's largest slum.


Failure to provide us the official UNDP publication that made this 'alleged report', should result in the closing of this thread...


"Time to put up or shut up."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hindu_indian said:


> What ??Are there no slums in Pakistan or what ?Why do you have to act childlike?India and Pakistan are third world countries.Get a grip.India is doing a lot better than Pakistan in economy.It is just that the trickle down effect is taking some time considering the large population India has.



The 'puerile attitude' is that of the Times of India, which earlier reported the statement of PM Gillani referring to the information provided to him by Sri Lanka's president, about a possible LTTE link to the cricket team attack, as some sort of 'u-turn'. And now referred to Orangi Township as Karachi, even while making the distinction between Mumbai and Dharavi.


----------



## muse

> Why do you have to act childlike?





Should you be directing this comment to the Times of India?? Do Indians really feel so small that so called news papers have to resort to this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

NSG_BlackCats said:


> *Karachi is Asia's largest slum, not Dharavi: UNDP​*
> 
> *Link*





Also to suggest "Karachi" but not specifically the "Orangi town" which is the impoverish area of Karachi is "Asian's largest slum" but not "Dharavi" is very misleading and quite ridiculous.


The Indian article makes a distinction between "Dharvari" and Mumbai, but makes no distinction between "Orangi town" and Karachi, it simply states "Karachi" as Asia's largest slum, which is absolutely wrong, bad journalism, and low quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamshed

i think one cant compare orangi to mumbai slum orangi is a complete town with population of 1.8 million which i dnt think is correct because karachi's population is 16 million and it have 18 towns which are approximatly equally districbuted most populated is gulshan town with population of more den 2 million and i have seen orangi it is not a slum area at all many middle class ppls live there


----------



## arihant

Jamshed said:


> i think one cant compare orangi to mumbai slum orangi is a complete town with population of 1.8 million which i dnt think is correct because karachi's population is 16 million and it have 18 towns which are approximatly equally districbuted most populated is gulshan town with population of more den 2 million and i have seen orangi it is not a slum area at all many middle class ppls live there



Density of Mumbai Slum is more then Orangi but in population way, it is the largest slum. Slums defination is by UN and not from each country. What you consider middle class may not be considered same by UN. Usually Slums means illegal holding of land, by building (Jupad-pati, aur kacha makan) and leaving there without proper water facility, sanitation, etc.


----------



## LiberalPakistani

I've been to Orangi Town i deny this claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamshed

> Density of Mumbai Slum is more then Orangi but in population way, it is the largest slum. Slums defination is by UN and not from each country. What you consider middle class may not be considered same by UN. Usually Slums means illegal holding of land, by building (Jupad-pati, aur kacha makan) and leaving there without proper water facility, sanitation, etc.



thats what i am trying to say cuz i m been there u wont find jupad pati there may b u find few but u will find ppls in 1000's not even 1 lakh there it have water facility as well and also roads better den a highway may b sumtime bak it was a jupad pati but after local bodies govt it is converted into a town which also have industrial zone in it


----------



## arihant

Jamshed said:


> thats what i am trying to say cuz i m been there u wont find jupad pati there may b u find few but u will find ppls in 1000's not even 1 lakh there it have water facility as well and also roads better den a highway may b sumtime bak it was a jupad pati but after local bodies govt it is converted into a town which also have industrial zone in it



I don't need to go and check. I am saying what is written. And it may not be true. You also see Mumbai Slums in News, and there is no need to go and check whether figure of 5 lakh or 10 lakh is correct or not. Even, GOI is building around 5-7 lakh homes of each 225 sq. ft. for them. I have seen one of them project which includes around 66000 Homes. My father was having detail, because he was one of the contractor's friend.


----------



## Gabbar

Orangi not Dharavi Asia&#8217;s biggest slum​Kamal Siddiqi, Hindustan Times
Email Author
Karachi, September 07, 2009

North of Karachi, where the city meets the Khasa Hills, forming a natural border for the city, stands Orangi Town &#8212; one of the largest slum dwellings of Asia. It is spread over nearly 50 square kms. 

Unlike many other inner city slums, Orangi Town is spread over a large area that even today continues to expand.

Earlier, it was believed Dharavi &#8212; which is in the heart of India's financial capital Mumbai &#8212; is not the largest slum.

But the Human Development Report for Mumbai, by the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and released by the Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC) has clarified that &#8220;Dharavi is not Asia's largest slum, but Karachi's Orangi Township has surpassed Dharavi.&#8221;

Orangi Town&#8217;s thickly populated area accommodates a number of ethnic communities but is predominantly Bihari. People from other parts of India &#8212; late migrants who came in the '70s and onwards &#8212; have made Orangi their home too, with many from Uttar Pradesh. Besides, there are Pathans from the Frontier province, Punjabis, Seraikis and other communities. 

It is believed over a million people live or work here.

Orangi was the centre of ethnic conflict in the 90s when Pathans and Mohajirs (migrants from India) fought it out for control of the city. Things are have now settled down. 

&#8220;There are Pathan areas and there are Mohajir areas and we know which is where,&#8221; says Kamran Ashraf, a resident of Orangi. 

Orangi now has a booming cottage industry &#8212; making things as diverse as slippers and saris, that are sold in Karachi and even exported. Its biggest success story has been the Orangi Pilot Project, a self-help scheme started by the legendary Dr Akhtar Hamid Khan, who had earlier worked on collectives in what was then East Pakistan. 

Perween Rehman, who heads the project, said residents have successfully installed sewers and water pipelines and built roads, schools and clinics over the past 20 years. The government has been missing here since officially Orangi &#8220;does not exist.&#8221;


----------



## EagleEyes

I have been to Orangi town, and it is probably better than half of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShaheen79

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The 'puerile attitude' is that of the Times of India, which earlier reported the statement of PM Gillani referring to the information provided to him by Sri Lanka's president, about a possible LTTE link to the cricket team attack, as some sort of 'u-turn'. And now referred to Orangi Township as Karachi, even while making the distinction between Mumbai and Dharavi.



 You know what Agno Bro that was more fun than this one. But i think this is how a Nationalist media should be; Lol look how they are trying to tell their readers/viewers that it is not India but Pakistan where all the evil live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Impossible last year i went to Orangni, its a 'al right' kinda place u cant compare it with Dharavi, can any one define the 'definition of slum', its just a typical ToI trash they are r so desperate to deny their own very Mumbai's slum...


----------



## Patriot

I agree with PS.In fact, i would go one step further and say that TOI is no different then V&#246;lkischer Beobachter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

WebMaster said:


> I have been to Orangi town, and it is probably better than half of India.



So u've travelled half of India?


----------



## PakShaheen79

Now can I see an official UNDP link for this to confirm because no way i am going to trust ToI or HT.


----------



## blueoval79

PakShaheen79 said:


> Now can I see an official UNDP link for this to confirm because no way i am going to trust ToI or HT.



Would you like to trust a Pakistan based website...

Orangi Township is Asia's largest slum: UNDP | PK on web


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Orangi 


Dharavi



JUST COMPARE THE 'CONSTRUCTION' OF HOUSES, CANT U SEE THE DIFFERENCE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blueoval79

^^^^^

Ok... fine....Orangi may be the best looking Slum...But its still a SLUM.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

blueoval79 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Ok... fine....Orangi may be the be the best looking Slum...But its still a SLUM.....



i need to know how it is defined as a 'slum',how the hell is it a slum? comparing the picture tell me how Orangi is a slum compared to Dharavi....
come on help me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

emo_girl said:


> Orangi
> 
> 
> Dharavi
> 
> 
> 
> JUST COMPARE THE 'CONSTRUCTION' OF HOUSES, CANT U SEE THE DIFFERENCE



Dharavi got something Orangi dont have - a billion dollar economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

xebex said:


> Dharavi got something Orangi dont have - a *billion dollar economy*.



that makes it one of the biggest slum i c...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Orangi just looks like a typical neighborhood you would find in arab world, north africa, parts of west/south asia. Looks normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

emo_girl said:


> that makes it one of the biggest slum i c...



If Dharavi can have a Billion dollar thriving economy and still call it a slum, then why not call Orangi the biggest slum?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

xebex said:


> If Dharavi can have a Billion dollar thriving economy and still call it a slum, then why not call Orangi the biggest slum?



dont rant, i can see the houses of a billion dollar economy, define slum....


----------



## blueoval79

Here is a map of Worlds biggest slums ....







For more details visit this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Principaux_Bidonvilles.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Why are we debating? Slums can be beautiful too, in their own way! The vibrancy of the inhabitants can make up for many downs. Basic sanitation and clean water is a must, because no matter how nice my neighbors are I don't want to sleep beside my own faeces!


----------



## EagleEyes

xebex said:


> So u've travelled half of India?



Its pretty easy to tell. The percentage could be much larger than 50% primarily because of the standards of living in Orangi town versus India.


----------



## grey boy 2

xebex said:


> If Dharavi can have a Billion dollar thriving economy and still call it a slum, then why not call Orangi the biggest slum?



I take Orange Township any day compare to Dharavi's funny looking

slum. And you can't judge that with so call thriving economy.

For god sake, stop trying to boast your Indian ego when you are

having a crisis of open defecation!!


----------



## xebex

emo_girl said:


> dont rant, i can see the houses of a billion dollar economy, define slum....



Dharavi dont define slum but defy slum. The place alone have an economy of about 1.3 Billion with trade and entrepreneurship thriving. After all its Mumbai dear, they wont build a house with backyard as they dont have any llegal record to show land ownership. 

*Dharavi Business*





*heck they even have video games for children.lolz*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Blueoval*, if i m not wrong this isnt a DEFINITION of slum & according to map world's biggest slum is in Mexico 

Manila Slum





Dharavi



Now see this picture of Jerusalem, its 'NOT' a slum 





compare Jerusalem with Orangi, then compare it with Slum of India & Philippines 


NOW TELL ME FROM WHERE IT LOOKS A SLUM COMPARED TO DHARAVI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blueoval79

^^^^^^Thats what I said Lady... its a good Looking SLUM.


----------



## Omar1984

emo_girl said:


> Orangi


This looks like a poor neighborhood, kind of looks like a village. (Every large city has a poor neighborhood).


Dharavi

This looks like a slum.




BTW. Look at the wordings from Times of India it called Karachi, the largest city of Pakistan a slum..it didn't even use the town's name but used the entire city's name. Times of India must be the worst news source on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

> A slum, as defined by the United Nations agency UN-HABITAT, is a run-down area of a city characterized by substandard housing and squalor and lacking in tenure security.



Orangi is alot better according to this definition.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

emo_girl said:


> *Blueoval*, if i m not wrong this isnt a DEFINITION of slum & according to map world's biggest slum is in Mexico
> 
> Manila Slum
> 
> 
> Dharavi
> 
> 
> 
> Now see this picture of Jerusalem, its 'NOT' a slum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare Jerusalem with Orangi, then compare it with Slum of India & Philippines
> 
> 
> NOW TELL ME FROM WHERE IT LOOKS A SLUM COMPARED TO DHARAVI



Interesting, it seems one of them is not like the others. One of them doesn't have electricity nor sewage drainage. Guess which 'slum' that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

blueoval79 said:


> ^^^^^^Thats what I said Lady... its a good Looking SLUM.



Blue oval Define slum.....Dont troll


----------



## blueoval79

Well s90 has done exactly that....and its not me who is calling Orangi a SLUM....ask UNDP for calling it a SLUM...


----------



## s90

emo_girl said:


> Blue oval Define slum.....Dont troll



A slum, as defined by the United Nations agency UN-HABITAT, is a run-down area of a city characterized by substandard housing and squalor and lacking in tenure security.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

blueoval79 said:


> Well s90 has done exactly that....and its not me who is calling Orangi a SLUM....ask UNDP for calling it a SLUM...




There is no UNDP link only ToI is trying its level best to prove that all the bad stuff exists in Pakistan, India is a land of super naturals inhabited by angels, good so ur following the foot steps of ToI, stupids called Karachi a slum **** ****, is ToI run by ten year old kids, yesterday they were reporting a U turn by Pakistan that news clearly showed how educated ToI staff is....
And according to Definition i can tell u there a few bad houses but there is electricity & sewerage in Orangi, most of the families are middle class & they are educating their children. definition of slum dont fits in case of Orangi, seems ToI has redefined slums...


----------



## duhastmish

And what will it prove even if pakistan got the biggest slum and we have second largets ?????

what and how that make most of my fellow indian members proud. i tell you poor of both countries are in bad condition.

people here tend to have who got the bigger dang ! talk on all the issues.

Its just a reality no matter how much we deny - number of poor people and under privileged people in both countries are very high. which need to be tackled .


----------



## afriend

www.deccanherald.com/.../dharavi-loses-asias-largest-slum.html see this headline..!! I don't think some indians are happy on losing that title..!!!


----------



## arihant

Possibly news could be correct but we might be wrong in defining Slums. The way Orangi Town looks, I don't think one can compare it with Mumbai Slums. It's lot beautiful and not dirty.

So, we should end debate with this picture.


This shows, that Orangi is not aisa waisa but something planned and built. See Road Design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Well, Organi is more of a lower class developed society and certainly the term slumdog is reserved for Indians mainly.No doubt there are many poor people in Pakistan too but nothing compared to the land of slums, India.


----------



## Omar1984

Most of the people who live in Orangi are ethnic Biharis.

Biharis are people who migrated to East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) from India during 1947 and after 1971 they migrated to Karachi, some Biharis are still living in Bangladesh.

Orangi Township is Asia&#8217;s largest slum: UNDP

SEP 6 &#8211; Karachi&#8217;s Orangi Township is the largest slum in Asia, according to a report by the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP).

*Orangi is where most of the Biharis in particular and the East Pakistanis in general settled after migrating from the former province of East Pakistan &#8211; right before and after the fall of Dhaka and the formation of independent Bangladesh in Dec 1971.*



Previously it was believed that Dharavi, which is in the heart of India&#8217;s financial capital Mumbai, was the largest slum in Asia.

*Orangi sprung into a slum due to unmanaged, uncontrolled settlement by migrants from former East Pakistan. Subsequent lack of attention and resources led these disenfranchised but highly political community to muster and self-support its own survival and growth.

Todate the area remains wanting of inclusion in the city&#8217;s ambitious masterplan. *

http://pkonweb.com/2009/09/07/orangi-largest-slu/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Patriot said:


> Well, Organi is more of a lower class developed society and certainly the term slumdog is reserved for Indians mainly.No doubt there are many poor people in Pakistan too but nothing compared to the land of slums, India.



Morons do have some sophesticated knowledge like you... If the Land of slums can have there gdp growth around 6.5 or 7 , why not the land of genius Pakistan hasnt been able to proceed more than 2.8 gdp growth...lol.. this indicates that These slum dogs have a better standard of living than your high class... lol... In our eyes, full pakistan looks like a slum...


----------



## PakShaheen79

blueoval79 said:


> Would you like to trust a Pakistan based website...
> 
> Orangi Township is Asia's largest slum: UNDP | PK on web




i asked for a UNDP link and that one is not UNDP. Can I see pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Patriot

Speaking from your *** as usual, Mr Peter working at random call center .Mate, don't try to be an ***.There is no doubt that there are many poors in Pakistan but India due to large population have more poor and rich people (due to huge population and bigger country) but in true numbers wise India has far poor people then Pakistan.By the way until 2007 the Per capita earnings was equal between India and Pakistan even now the difference is not much its only a few rs and the reason it went down is due to WOT due to which many business are effected.In fact recently world bank also published report that Pakistan has gone down in poverty numbers so that is good.It does not matter what Pakistan looks like in the eyes of yindoos..I never said Pakistan is a 1st world developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

Comparing the relative sizes of slums is like saying "I am sitting here and you are there so, therefore, I am closer to the moon."

Who cares? We both have work to do to improve our slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

In 1947, at the time of Partition, many Muslim Biharis moved to what was then East Bengal adjacent to their Bihar province in eastern India. In 1971, when war broke out between West Pakistan and East Pakistan (or Bangladesh), the Biharis sided with the military of West Pakistan.

However, when East Pakistan became the independent state of Bangladesh in December 1971, the Biharis were left behind as the Pakistani army and civilians evacuated and the Bihari population in Bangladesh found themselves unwelcome in both countries. Pakistan feared a mass influx of Biharis could destabilize a fragile and culturally mixed population, and Bangladeshis scorned the Biharis for having supported and sided with the West during the war.

With little or no legal negotiation about offering the Biharis Pakistani citizenship or safe conduit back home to their native Bihar in India, the Biharis (called stranded Pakistanis by politically biased Bangladeshi politicians) have remained stateless for 33 years. The Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) has not addressed the plight of the Biharis. An estimated 600,000 Biharis live in 66 camps in 13 regions across Bangladesh, and an equal number have acquired Bangladeshi citizenship. In 1990, some Biharis were allowed to immigrate to Pakistan.

Pakistan has reiterated that as the successor state of East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) , as well as having greater cultural and linguistic similarities with Bengalis, Bangladesh should accept the Biharis as full citizens. Pakistani politicians and government officials have refused to accept these nearly 600,000 stranded Pakistanis of Bihari origin due to inability to absorb such a large number of immigrants at the moment.

*The majority of Biharis in Pakistan live in Karachi, where Orangi Town has the highest concentration of them *while those in Bangladesh are allowed to live in specific camps only mostly within Dhaka city. Due to not having citizenship, most engage in odd jobs of various sorts but considerable crime and thefts has also been attributed to them.

In May 2008, a Bangladeshi court ruled that Biharis who were either minors in 1971 or born after 1971 are Bangladeshi citizens and have the right to vote.[42][43] As a result of the ruling, an estimated 150,000 of the 300,000 Biharis living in Bangladesh are eligible for Bangladeshi citizenship.[43] Although the court ruling explicitly said that the Biharis are eligible to register to vote in the December 2008 elections, the Election Commission closed its rolls in August 2008 without enrolling them.

Bihari people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LCA Tejas

Patriot said:


> Speaking from your *** as usual, Mr Peter working at random call center .Mate, don't try to be an ***.There is no doubt that there are many poors in Pakistan but India due to large population have more poor and rich people (due to huge population and bigger country) but in true numbers wise India has far poor people then Pakistan.By the way until 2007 the Per capita earnings was equal between India and Pakistan even now the difference is not much.In fact recently world bank also published report that Pakistan has gone down in poverty numbers so that is good.It does not matter what Pakistan looks like in the eyes of yindoos..I never said Pakistan is a 1st world developed country.



There, You are correct, You are still in 2007 and we are in 2009... We have more people earning More per capita Income than your small country and less people, So it does make a huge difference . And No one denys that India has Slums and poverty , besides that we show progress and growth.... 

What has pakistan achieved in this 60 years, do share a few achievements of your country ...


----------



## LCA Tejas

Developereo said:


> Comparing the relative sizes of slums is like saying "I am sitting here and you are there so, therefore, I am closer to the moon."
> 
> Who cares? We both have work to do to improve our slums.



Now develepero, You are the only pakistani I respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

LCA Tejas said:


> You all were Indians first, why only mention biharis, now they are yours, and Still claim that they are Indians? lol... Now they are not biharis, they are karachis..lol



I copied and pasted that article from wikipedia. Their origin is Bihar, India and during 1947 partition and formation of Pakistan they migrated to East Pakistan because it was closer to their region than West Pakistan. We are Pakistanis, not even Bangladeshis call themselves Pakistanis and just a little over 30 years they were East Pakistanis.

This is the history of Bihari people, I'm not racist against Biharis just giving you information about their history.

BTW, you kept the name "indian" the british gave you, we threw that name down the garbage and chose our own name for our people. We are Pakistanis, we dont want to be called indian, a british created word.


----------



## Omar1984

LCA Tejas said:


> When you were a separate country, you obviously had to choose another name.... Get me....



We Pakistanis decided the name for our people and our country long before partition.

Choudhary Rahmat Ali - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wonder why you indians kept the british created word for your people and your country


----------



## PakShaheen79

I am still looking for UNDP link?? Why my dear Indian stop propaganda and give us a direct link of that "secret" UNDP report to end this debate as there must be criteria in that report on which Orangi was declared biggest slum.

So plz can i have one. from UNDP website.


----------



## Goodperson

WebMaster said:


> Its pretty easy to tell. The percentage could be much larger than 50&#37; primarily because of the standards of living in Orangi town versus India.









Guess is this part of Dharavi ? Its Orangi Town.

Slum is problem of society its images will not be good.


----------



## Goodperson

Future look as per Dharavi plan

www.inrnews.com/.../dharavi_redevelopment_project.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

A1Kaid said:


> I have been searching through the official UNDP website, browsed through their publications, news reports, speeches, search category, human development report, poverty reduction, and more. There has been absolutely no word mentioned about this recent Indian propaganda report which claims the UNDP officially reported that Dharavi, Mumbai, India is no longer the World's largest slum.
> 
> 
> Failure to provide us the official UNDP publication that made this 'alleged report', should result in the closing of this thread...
> 
> 
> "Time to put up or shut up."



Reads Agno's post above. Korangi is infact hosting largest development projects it says.

On the other hand Indians as always tried to mention one line in ToI *orange journalistic* (this is the term i invented for Indian media ) stint saying it was largest slum in asia lolz whereas there is no mention of slum in UNDP report.


And intrestingly if you read that Orange Journalism piece of ToI there is no other detail about Korangi or Karachi because they failed to find any in UNDP report rather it went on saying things about Mumbai slums


----------



## Spring Onion

Goodperson said:


> Future look as per Dharavi plan
> 
> www.inrnews.com/.../dharavi_redevelopment_project.html




Future look? Not the present one right.

I can post an animated map as future look for Korangi too. 

Will you post pics of current Mumbai slums ?


----------



## King Julien

Jana said:


> Future look? Not the present one right.
> 
> I can post an animated map as future look for Korangi too.
> 
> Will you post pics of current Mumbai slums ?



it's not just an illustration... work for dharavi re-development has already started with 10000 crore from GoI....

take a look

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

Jana said:


> Future look? Not the present one right.
> 
> I can post an animated map as future look for Korangi too.
> 
> Will you post pics of current Mumbai slums ?



that will be a step in postive direction - if there is a development plan for orangi .

i dont know other haters here - but personally i would be happy to see orangi developing in future better than future development of - dharavi.

Btw - development of dharavi have already started . with a big funding from GOI. 

we cant just hold on to past - we know its ugly we have to look forward - i think that approach was wrong. 

why post pics of either slum - they are disgusting - i went to mumbai recently - and was in karachi not too long ago- these both city are ugly currently - but what i found positive was the development plans for both the places . 

they might end up becoming way more livable cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Goodperson said:


> Future look as per Dharavi plan
> 
> www.inrnews.com/.../dharavi_redevelopment_project.html



I can make Graphics work a lot better than this, u want me to post some graphic work for competition here, this will be orangi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

King Julien said:


> it's not just an illustration... work for dharavi re-development has already started with 10000 crore from GoI....
> 
> take a look



hopebuilding / Orangi Pilot Project proves poor people in slums can meet own sewage and water needs

ORANGI PILOT PROJECT

AL-KHIDMAT HOSPITAL ORANGI TOWN


----------



## Nemesis

> Well, Organi is more of a lower class developed society and certainly the term slumdog is reserved for Indians mainly.No doubt there are many poor people in Pakistan too but nothing compared to the land of slums, India.



Hilariously ironic. Despite being the "land of slums" and full of "slumdogs", an average Indian is still richer than an average Pakistani. 

What we need to focus at is the redevelopment of these slums, we all know South Asia has slums. What does it matter of the biggest is in Karachi or Mumbai or Dhaka or whatever.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Goodperson said:


> Guess is this part of Dharavi ? Its Orangi Town.
> 
> Slum is problem of society its images will not be good.


Are you sure that is Orangi town?

Those people look African.

I realize that the image is from a Pakistani article, but it might have been chosen for the 'shock value'. Further down in the article there is another image, ostensibly of a water tanker in a slum, and the people and surroundings are rather different.

Not saying places like the one in the image you posted do not exist, just that that particular one seems inaccurately labeled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

By the way people, can we move away from talking about whose 'slums look better' and whose 'slums are worse/bigger' and try a more constructive approach of discussing the efforts to change things for the better in these slums?

In that sense the posts related to the construction in Dharavi and the Orangi welfare projects should be the focus of our discussion.

Title changed accordingly to encourage a different direction for conversation.

Latecomers, your posts will be deleted if they are a response to the 'Slum chest-beating' of the past posts, or along those lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Nemesis said:


> Hilariously ironic. Despite being the "land of slums" and full of "slumdogs", an average Indian is still richer than an average Pakistani.
> 
> What we need to focus at is the redevelopment of these slums, we all know South Asia has slums.* What does it matter of the biggest is in Karachi or Mumbai or Dhaka or whatever*.



why dont u ask ToI about this,Have u read the article from ToI????? stupids have not even defined slum & they are calling whole of Karachi 'slum', there is no UNDP report on it, its just another ToI carp which they keep on posting, even 10 year old kid can differentiate b/w a orangi & Karachi, but ToI cant, ToI has tried to prove that all bad things exists in Pak but they have, unfortunately, failed miserably


----------



## Developereo

Nemesis said:


> an average Indian is still richer than an average Pakistani.



"Average" don't bring home the bacon.

Haq's Musings: UNDP Reports Pakistan Poverty Declined to 17&#37;

_Center for Poverty Reduction (CPRSPD), backed by the United Nations Development Program(UNDP), has estimated that Pakistan's poverty at national level declined sharply from 22.3 percent in 2005-06 (versus India's poverty rate of 42%) to 17.2 percent in 2007-08. This poverty estimate has been validated by the World Bank_



Nemesis said:


> What we need to focus at is the redevelopment of these slums, we all know South Asia has slums. What does it matter of the biggest is in Karachi or Mumbai or Dhaka or whatever.



Fully agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shravan

A little offtopic. 

Slums problems should be not be solved by building better infrastructure. Most of the people will sell the houses and they will create new slums in other areas. And there will be family problems and there will be fights because of the sudden money.

First all the slum children should given free education & the government should pay the children & provide food for attending the school. 

Second slums are best places for starting small scale industries because of the cheap labor. Government & Private companies should be allowed to open manufacturing companies inside these slums and nearby.

Soon they will be educated and they will understand how politicians are using them and this people will start to change.

Just my own experience...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

shravan said:


> A little offtopic.
> 
> Slums problems should be not be solved by building better infrastructure. Most of the people will sell the houses and they will create new slums in other areas. And there will be family problems and there will be fights because of the sudden money.
> 
> First all the slum children should given free education & should for attending the school the government should pay the kids & provide food.
> 
> Second slums are best places for starting small scale industries because of the cheap labor. Government & Private companies should be allowed to open manufacturing companies inside these slums and nearby.
> 
> Soon they will be educated and they will understang how politicians are making a fool of them and this people will change.
> 
> Just my own experience...



That is not off topic sir, that is very on-topic and precisely how the discussion should unfold.


----------



## Goodperson

shravan said:


> A little offtopic.
> 
> Slums problems should be not be solved by building better infrastructure. Most of the people will sell the houses and they will create new slums in other areas. And there will be family problems and there will be fights because of the sudden money.
> 
> First all the slum children should given free education & the government should pay the children & provide food for attending the school.
> 
> Second slums are best places for starting small scale industries because of the cheap labor. Government & Private companies should be allowed to open manufacturing companies inside these slums and nearby.
> 
> Soon they will be educated and they will understand how politicians are using them and this people will start to change.
> 
> Just my own experience...



Agreed as long as the land prices are high, In India lot of migration takes place to big cities people migrate in search of Jobs and this is part of problem in every developing country. It was not prominent earlier because people used to stay in villages and economy was agriculture based. Increase in population is not helping here. Plus Shanty towns are breeding ground for anti-social elements.


----------



## shravan

Goodperson said:


> Agreed as long as the land prices are high, In India lot of migration takes place to big cities people migrate in search of Jobs and this is part of problem in every developing country.



But you are not giving the solution to the current problem.



> Plus Shanty towns are breeding ground for anti-social elements.



I know that and the politicians want them to be like that for their own gains (Goonda Girdi) and they even get the vote bank. 

Education can only change these people and their lifestyle.


----------



## Goodperson

shravan said:


> But you are not giving the solution to the current problem.



Land prices in Mumbai are too high and their are plenty of opportunities and ever existing requirement of cheap labor. IMHO even development plans will not solve the problem need to create more Job opportunities invillages and small towns.



shravan said:


> I know that and the politicians want them to be like that for their own gains (Goonda Girdi) and they even get the vote bank.
> 
> Education can only change these people and their lifestyle.



Education will certainly help but part of the problem is due to political system and vote bank politics. Children in shanty towns are deprived from birth and will always be victims of such environment they can be misled easily.
Their is no easy solution for this.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

As nice and easy a simple solution like constructing new housing complexes to replace the shanties and huts sounds, it is not necessarily a solution to the problems.

Take for example the Chicago housing projects (from Wiki):



> Cabrini-Green is a Chicago Housing Authority (CHA)12 public housing development on Chicago's North Side, bordered by Evergreen Avenue on the north, Sedgwick Street on the east, Chicago Ave on the south, and Halsted Street on the west. At its peak, Cabrini-Green was home to 15,000 people, living in mid- and high-rise apartment buildings. Over the years, gang violence and neglect created terrible conditions for the residents, and the name "Cabrini-Green" became synonymous with the problems associated with public housing in the United States.
> 
> As of 2008, around 4,700 residents remained in Cabrini-Green.[2] Most of the buildings have been razed and the entire neighborhood is being redeveloped into a combination of high-rise buildings and row houses, with the stated goal of creating a mixed-income neighborhood, with some units reserved for public housing tenants.



Given high levels of illiteracy, lack of vocational skills and a general lack of access to decent education, health-care and other services, limiting reform to such areas to making them physically appealing via new housing is merely painting over the problem.

I am not sure whether the Dharavi reforms involve more than new construction (perhaps someone can post more on the issue) but the Orangi welfare project I posted about seems to be a lot more comprehensive in terms of addressing resident needs long term and actually enabling them to move out of that vicious cycle.


----------



## EagleEyes

Development in Orangi/Nazimabad

Panoramio - Photo of Road connecting North Nazimabad with Orangi Town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

emo_girl said:


> why dont u ask ToI about this,Have u read the article from ToI????? stupids have not even defined slum & they are calling whole of Karachi 'slum', there is no UNDP report on it, its just another ToI carp which they keep on posting, even 10 year old kid can differentiate b/w a orangi & Karachi, but ToI cant, ToI has tried to prove that all bad things exists in Pak but they have, unfortunately, failed miserably



No need to get so emotional "emo-girl"....

I think what defines the size of the slum is the number of people living in it....apparantly 1.8MM people live in Orangi town compared to 1MM residents of Dharavi.....
However Dharavi also has an internal economy that produces close to $400-$500 Million in revenue annually, which the Orangi town fails to match....

However I agree that the report is pretty useless as far as Im concerned.....Whether 1.8MM or 1MM.. as long as poverty exists, we should be ashamed....and such reports to show one is better than the other or worse is just an indication of how low our mentality has sunk......


----------



## muse

*Orangi versus Dharavi *



Thursday, September 10, 2009
Farzana Versey

He parted the dull grey curtain with a flowery print. Inside, a group of men of all shapes, sizes and ages, shuffled as images of entwined couples moaning flickered on a bulbous old TV screen. The moment some light slithered into the room, it was startled eyes and hands akimbo, almost in a cease-fire pose. I wanted to laugh, but Muthaiah motioned them not to bother about me. I wasn't a cop. Cops too visited, watched the show and extracted money from them.

In the 90s, video parlours that showed blue films were big business. Muthaiah was the entrepreneur of Dharavi, a hero-villain. It was easy for him; he was once a henchman of Don Varadarajan. His parents had moved here from a village in South India decades ago when the place had developed from marshland to tenements that began to spread like a gathering storm. His father had left them after producing three children. By the time he could walk, talk and demand cheap plastic toys, he had to become a man to fend for the family. His first job was with a bootlegger. "I was good and cheated my boss, that's why I got to join the gang." 

If a metaphor for Dharavi is needed, it would be found in his persona  poverty, spunk, drama, power, fear and a hierarchy that makes sure that poverty is not a leveller. 

Soon enough, one-storey houses had an extra floor, like a pack of cards and just as precarious. The airless rooms were reached with a ladder placed inside. These illegal constructions had the blessings of slum lords who collected hafta every month. 

I sat with Farhat bi in a room lit by a naked bulb even in the afternoon. Her husband worked as a junior artiste in films. He was at home. "Kaam nahin mila," he said as he brushed his teeth with a twig. Farhat was a seamstress. Her clients were from lower middle-class homes outside the Dharavi belt. As the machine creaked, she recounted her life story, brief and yet telling. "Bachchon ke liye sochna padta hai. Lekin yahaan koi danga-fasaad nahin hota." 

There is no place for communal disparities. In fact, what the residents worry about are do-gooders. When I cornered Satish, who carried a cycle repair kit, his first question was: "Woh didi waali tau nahin hai?" We went into a tea shop and sat on a rickety bench. "Aye, kya bolti tu?" was the song that captured the Bambaiyya patois and bravado; it seemed like an anthem here. It played at full volume. Satish ordered kadak chai and bun maska. He asked for a thanda for me, imagining I'd prefer a bottled drink. I would, but he wanted to have an upper hand. Dharavi is about such arrogance. I chose tea. He slurped it from the saucer and queried, "Tu kya karti idhar?" I was amused by his comfort with lack of respect in addressing a person much older than him. 

Child labour; I was writing about it. He was disgusted. "Kaam nahin karega tau peit kaisa bharega? Bada ho ke sab ko karneka, tau abhi se ich shtart kar liya. Taim nahin." He seemed busy. I went to the tanneries and found young boys surrounded by the smell of burning animal hide. Furniture factories showed similar scenes. Hands were calloused with age as faces retained a frayed innocence.

Their creations are displayed in fancy stores and they don't know about it. Recently, I drove past the area. It was late in the evening and bright tubelights hid the ***** of illicit liquor made in greasy drums as gutter water seeped in and used batteries added the extra zing to nasha. What shone were bags and antique chairs through glass fronted shops that had names like Enigma. Today, it is as fashionable as distressed jeans, the slits deliberate. 

Dharavi has now lost out to Karachi's Orangi as the largest slum in Asia. 

Orangi has always had 'town' suffixed to its name. It has neat divisions and is surrounded by areas that might be quite similar, like Gulshan-e-Iqbal or Gulberg. There is a bond of demand and supply. Orangi supplies labour, space and a cosmopolitanism similar to Dharavi. It is essentially mohajir dominated, the dregs of Karachi finding place here. But Pathans too came in, partly as a result of the needs of a city that required gun protection and a poppy high. 

It was the push of poverty that made the residents enhancers of their own destiny. The town status was granted only in 2001. It has resulted in several development measures and, therefore, lacks the canniness of dirty streets. Vazir Ali's family had moved to Nazimabad after partition and brought along their leather business. "Small-scale," he said. His workshop is in Orangi. "It is expensive in the main areas and I only manufacture so it does not matter." His products won't have a 'Made in Orangi' label, though. 

It appears like lower middle class chawl areas in Mumbai. Perhaps because it does not have a history as long as Dharavi, which is a century old and has reinvented itself to the lowest depths till it became a celebrity. Travel operators run a 'real Bombay' tour to show how people here live and work. 

Orangi might not fall for this. It is a hidden township surrounded by respectability; even the little boys scurrying with tea seem to defer to your presence. I asked a woman for directions. She gave it impassively. There is an acceptance and you don't see much status variations. Conversation is difficult, unless you want to buy something. I opted for pirated CDs. The young man would not tell me his name. He refused to acknowledge my Urdu and spoke in broken English. He recognised a tourist from afar. "Software?" He had all possible software available. And music, the covers garish, plenty from Hindi films. "Any qawwali?" I asked. He shook his head. "Not selling." 

Elsewhere, close to a small shrine, they do sell qawwali and Sufi music. Strings of flowers smother other smells. Orangi needs a camouflage to justify itself as a Karachi township.

Dharavi hits you in the face as you drive to the east part of Mumbai, the greenery stinking of turd dropped in malnourished pellets. It isn't Danny Boyle's chocolate soufflé version. 


The writer is a Mumbai-based columnist and author of A Journey Interrupted: Being Indian in Pakistan. Email: kaaghaz. kalam***********

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## blueoval79

^^^^

The fact that Orangi is Biggest slum In Asia...has struck Some Pakistani Very Hard...They are coming up with these kind of cooked stories in their Print media....


----------



## muse

> The writer is a Mumbai-based columnist and author of A Journey Interrupted: Being Indian in Pakistan



I don't know Blueoval, but seems there are some in India who may not be playing the Times of India's Improved Self Esteem through slum comparison scheme.


----------



## Gabbar

7,000 slums in Dharavi sold for Rs 700 cr ​

MUMBAI: While tony Cuffe Parade recently witnessed the countrys second highest apartment deal at Rs 93,000 a sq ft, a real estate goldmine is 
quietly developing at the other end of the island city. Slum enclave Dharavi, on the verge of a Rs 15,000-crore redevelopment project, has speculators running amuck to buy up its minuscule shanties. 

*The trend was discovered by Pune-based NGO, Mashal, soon after it completed an exhaustive 18-month-long survey of the 590-acre sprawl. The NGO says that 6,000 to 7,000 slum dwellings have been sold in Dharavi over the past four monthspossibly to individual investors who expect the Dharavi Redevelopment Project to kick off shortly. The total value of slums sold so far comes to a staggering Rs 700 crore. *

During the survey, Mashal used a sophisticated software called the Geographical Information System to map each and every structure and household in the shanty town. The NGO was appointed by the Slum Redevelopment Authority following protests and criticism that the project was being implemented without anyone knowing the ground realities. 

Architect-planner Sharad Mahajan of Mashal and his co-ordinator in Dharavi, Dinesh Prabhu, told TOI that each slum tenementwhich is barely 120-200 sq ft in sizewas being sold for Rs 10 lakh to Rs 15 lakh. Commercial units, around 150 sq ft, are selling for anywhere between Rs 15 lakh and Rs 30 lakh. 

Those who have received photo passes, which makes them eligible for rehabilitation, are charging a premium, said Mahajan. 

Although there is a suspicion that builders could be buying over these slums, Mahajan claims that the buyers seem to be individual investors out to make a fast buck. However, government and BMC sources, who confirmed Mashals findings, said there was no way people buying the slum tenements could get brand-new homes under the rehab scheme, since the photo passes would be in the sellers names. 

It is a very fluid situation in Dharavi. After you finish a survey, the situation changes the very next day, said Mahajan. A top state government source recently told this newspaper that the Dharavi project could well turn out to be a *second Enron. *

A lot of behind-the-scenes political manoeuvring is on to ensure that only certain builders get this lucrative project. As reported by TOI in the past, there is a concerted effort by some developers to form a cartel to grab the project. According to sources both in the government and within the real estate industry, a few of the 14 shortlisted developers for the Dharavi project are backed by powerful state politicians. Only five developers will be selected to redevelop the five zones in Dharavi. 

In July, the state government twice postponed the opening of the bids, giving the flimsy reason that it had not finalised the final notification for the project. However, sources said there were other reasons for the delay. There is huge money at stake. The project was expected to be cleared before the elections. But there was a last-minute glitch. Now the new government will take a call after it comes to power next month, the source said.


----------



## Hutchroy

emo_girl said:


> U mean ToI fact. all right u win..



Well, here is the news from The Daily Telegraph - LONDON :

*Karachi&#8217;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&#8217;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&#8217;s largest slum*

*Mumbai&#8217;s Dharavi, the squalid shanty town that provides the backdrop to the Oscar-winning film Slumdog Millionaire, has been displaced by Orangi in Karachi as Asia&#8217;s largest slum, according to a new development report.* 

The report, compiled by Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation with assistance from the United National Development Programme, found that while Dharavi has 57,000 families living in overcrowded huts with poor sanitation, *Orangi on the outskirts of Karachi is home to more than a million people living in poverty.* 

Since the release of Slumdog Millionaire earlier this year, Dharavi&#8217;s notoriety has become global, and its inhabitants have been identified with malnutrition, disease, violence, child slavery, begging and organised crime.

But the Brihanmumbai report said its reputation was no longer justified. *&#8220;Dharavi is not Asia&#8217;s largest slum, Karachi&#8217;s Orangi Township has surpassed Dharavi,&#8221;* it claimed. 

*Orangi has become notorious in its own right as an illegal settlement where rival ethnic Pathan and Bihari gangs clash and Islamic terrorists go into hiding.* Its people are denied government social services because it has no official status. 

But Parveen Rehman, of the Orangi Pilot Project, said the word &#8220;slum&#8221; did not do justice to its hard-working people, who had developed their own welfare system. 

&#8220;People are poor but they are not destitute, they&#8217;re working class. It&#8217;s one of the poorest settlements. People have arranged their own schools, clinics and water supply. They are a great example of people helping themselves. 

&#8220;The biggest problems are security and employment. It is a hide out for terrorists and criminals. It&#8217;s easy to disappear here,&#8221; she said.


----------



## 53fd

Dharavi:



















Orangi Town, Karachi:


----------



## KS

^ Such an India obsessed soul. And they say we Indians are obsessed with Pak


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^
Period time, guess who started the obsessive thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> ^ Such an India obsessed soul. And they say we Indians are obsessed with Pak


 
Just a fitting reply/slap to your fellow Indian my friend. It's like pot calling the kettle black. He was calling Orangi Town something it's not, and I just compared what Orangi Town is like as compared to Dharavi.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

*Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum*


Mumbai's Dharavi, the squalid shanty town that provides the backdrop to the Oscar-winning film Slumdog Millionaire, has been displaced by Orangi in Karachi as Asia's largest slum, according to a new development report.

Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph

Telegraph is a British newspaper.

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




bilalhaider said:


> Just a fitting reply/slap to your fellow Indian my friend. It's like pot calling the kettle black. He was calling Orangi Town something it's not, and I just compared what Orangi Town is like as compared to Dharavi.



NO wonder so many find a place in this heaven!!

It is ridiculous to call a slum a heaven!

Slums anywhere in the world is nothing to gloat about.


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> *Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum*
> 
> 
> Mumbai's Dharavi, the squalid shanty town that provides the backdrop to the Oscar-winning film Slumdog Millionaire, has been displaced by Orangi in Karachi as Asia's largest slum, according to a new development report.
> 
> Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph
> 
> Telegraph is a British newspaper.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> NO wonder so many find a place in this heaven!!
> 
> It is ridiculous to call a slum a heaven!
> 
> Slums anywhere in the world is nothing to gloat about.


 
Don't worry, I just showed what Dharavi is like as compared to Orangi Town. Pakistanis wouldn't mind living in Orangi Town trust me, I think you would absolutely *love to* live in Dharavi. Slumdogs like you deserve to live in Dharavi.


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> ^^^^^
> Period time, guess who started the obsessive thread.


 
And on what date he started ? Bumping a two year old thread is indeed a sign of chronic obsession.

As for period time, just remember there are those who experience it in your family too, unless you are gay !



bilalhaider said:


> Just a fitting reply/slap to your fellow Indian my friend. It's like pot calling the kettle black. He was calling Orangi Town something it's not, and I just compared what Orangi Town is like as compared to Dharavi.


 
Bumping a two year old thread is a sign of incurable obsession and the urge to defend 6 decade year old actions and this is not something new for you.


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> *Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum*
> 
> 
> Mumbai's Dharavi, the squalid shanty town that provides the backdrop to the Oscar-winning film Slumdog Millionaire, has been displaced by Orangi in Karachi as Asia's largest slum, according to a new development report.
> 
> Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph
> 
> Telegraph is a British newspaper.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> NO wonder so many find a place in this heaven!!
> 
> It is ridiculous to call a slum a heaven!
> 
> Slums anywhere in the world is nothing to gloat about.


 
The funny thing is, they didn't even show a picture of Orangi Town, they showed a picture of Dharavi. Just goes to show you their credibility. I've shown you both Orangi Town & Dharavi, if you even have a little bit of a brain, you can see which one is a slum & which isn't.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, I just showed what Dharavi is like as compared to Orangi Town. Pakistanis wouldn't mind living in Orangi Town trust me, I think you would absolutely love to live in Dharavi.



I am afraid, I was not the one who went gaga over Orangi.

It was you.

Therefore, it is not I, but you, who seems to have the experience.

So, you may cease doing somersaults.

To me, it is a disgrace that there are slums in the world.

I find it immensely stupid to say Slum A is better than Slum B! As if Slums were paradises! Of course, you, I think called them Heaven!!


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> And on what date he started ? Bumping a two year old thread is indeed a sign of chronic obsession.
> 
> As for period time, just remember there are those who experience it in your family too, unless you are gay !
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping a two year old thread is a sign of incurable obsession and the urge to defend 6 decade year old actions and this is not something new for you.


 
No, the obsession was with your fellow Indian that had an inexplicable urge to start this thread comparing the s*ithole of Dharavi with Orangi Town. This was just to set the record straight, as no one in this thread had really showed how Dharavi & Orangi Town compared. I've clarified that, & that's it for me. Goodbye.


----------



## StingRoy

Rare to see people proud of their slums.... but hey who said I won't find people of all kinds on this forum.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Haider,

I take it that you are right on slums.

That is that you are Slum Inspector with the UN with vast experience in slumming!


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I am afraid, I was not the one who went gaga over Orangi.
> 
> It was you.
> 
> Therefore, it is not I, but you, who seems to have the experience.
> 
> So, you may cease doing somersaults.
> 
> To me, it is a disgrace that there are slums in the world.
> 
> I find it immensely stupid to say Slum A is better than Slum B! As if Slums were paradises! Of course, you, I think called them Heaven!!


 
Don't worry, Orangi Town is better than more than half of India. That's why Orangi Town is inhabited by Biharis today. People don't s*it out in the open.

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




StingRoy said:


> Rare to see people proud of their slums.... but hey who said I won't find people of all kinds on this forum.


 
It's rare for Indians to admit they were wrong to start threads such as these, & diverting the topic when they got exposed so horribly.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, Orangi Town is better than more than half of India. That's why Orangi Town is inhabited by Biharis today. People don't s*it out in the open.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare for Indians to admit they were wrong to start threads such as these, & diverting the topic when they got exposed so horribly.



And you said you were a Bihari!

I am sure the last word in good living and etiquettes!


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Haider,
> 
> I take it that you are right on slums.
> 
> That is that you are Slum Inspector with the UN with vast experience in slumming!


 
Yes, slum inspectors have said more than 750 million Indians have no access to toilets, whereas people in Orangi Town don't pis* & poop on the street like 750 million Indians do everyday. So like I said, Orangi Town is better than more than half of India.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Good for you.

I concede you are the last word in open defecating, open sewers, poor hygiene and all that. 

Your experience in all these are legend, right?


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> And you said you were a Bihari!
> 
> I am sure the last word in good living and etiquettes!


 
Yes, I'm Bihari, and I'm telling you, Orangi Town is better than more than half of India. People don't poop or pee on the streets there like 750 million Indians do everyday. I would live in Orangi Town everyday over Dharavi, or any other place in India.


----------



## HinduAtheist

For haider... Here's the karachi slum aka the largest slum in South Asia orangi town​











Sad to say these slumdogs ain't gonna become millionaires anytime soon... 






Pakistan Wins ! They Now Have The Largest Slum In!

Karachi is Asia's largest slum, not Dharavi: UNDP - Page 2 - Pakistan Talk Forums

Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, people in Orangi Town or most of Pakistan have access to toilets unlike the 750 million Indians that don't, & have to poop, pee on the streets, & eat rats & drink cow pis* everyday to survive.



You were there and enjoying all that you said?

Please note that drink cow pis could get you a ban, if I should report!

Just check out about camel urine and its therapeutic effects and where it is written.

You must know more about yourself before you comment.


----------



## SMC

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> *Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum*
> 
> 
> Mumbai's Dharavi, the squalid shanty town that provides the backdrop to the Oscar-winning film Slumdog Millionaire, has been displaced by Orangi in Karachi as Asia's largest slum, according to a new development report.
> 
> Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph
> 
> Telegraph is a British newspaper


 
*But Telegraph is quoting a bharati report.*



> But the Brihanmumbai report said its reputation was no longer justified


On top of that, even comparing Orangi to Dhravi is a leap. Orangi has proper sanitation system, vast majority of the people have access to proper sanitation in Orangi. In Dhravi some 1/1250 people (or some other ridiculous number) had access to proper sanitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> You were there and enjoying all that you said?
> 
> Please note that drink cow pis could get you a ban, if I should report!


 
that was a response to your Post #107


----------



## HinduAtheist

bilalhaider said:


> that was a response to your Post #107


 
It's all on google.. still doesn't change the fact that u guys beat us in the biggest slum award


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bilalhaider said:


> that was a response to your Post #107



What is the connection with drinking cow pis, old boy?

Shivering in your pants, now?

Don't worry, I won't report you since I have seen many of you behind the computer screen warriors!


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> And on what date he started ? Bumping a two year old thread is indeed a sign of chronic obsession.
> 
> As for period time, just remember there are those who experience it in your family too, unless you are gay !


 
Whatever the date, since you people are always portraying to be some martial race, no better way than to beat you with your own stick.
And since you have the bankrupt mindset to drag families into a public forum. suffice to say, must be common for your lot to shout at the period cycle thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

HinduAtheist said:


> For haider... Here's the karachi slum aka the largest slum in South Asia orangi town​


 
The reporter doesn't even know how to say "Orangi" properly. Now compare the video the Bharati posted of the slum 'Orangi Town' with the Nehru Nagar slums of Mumbai:


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

SMC said:


> *But Telegraph is quoting a bharati report.*
> 
> 
> On top of that, even comparing Orangi to Dhravi is a leap. Orangi has proper sanitation system, vast majority of the people have access to proper sanitation in Orangi. In Dhravi some 1/1250 people (or some other ridiculous number) had access to proper sanitation.



Maybe this will help.

Many believe Dharavi, India&#8217;s largest slum in the heart of Mumbai, is also Asia&#8217;s largest. Wrong, says a *United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) report. Karachi&#8217;s Orangi township is Asia&#8217;s largest slum. *

Orangi, not Dharavi, is Asias largest slum, claims UNDP

UNDP is not Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduAtheist

bilalhaider said:


> Now compare the video the Bharati posted of the slum 'Orangi Town' with the Nehru Nagar slums of Mumbai:


 
Still the largest slum in South Asia...


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> And they have the gall to say like this as if they are some Nordic country.
> 
> 
> 
> Homeless International - Pakistan - Homeless International
> 
> 
> 
> Homeless International - India - Homeless International


 
Still, they have access to toilet systems. Most Indians do not have access to them. 

This is a JOKE! This says people in India that live in slums is 110 million. India has more poor people in 8 states than all of Africa combined, & 750 million Indians don't have access to toilets. 

And I hope you realize the fact that these links are referring to the *urban population*, not the total. 

India's urban population is: 110 million/0.35 = 315 million

*India's rural population = 1200 - 315 = 885 million*

Pakistan's urban population is: 26.6/0.48 = 54 million


*% of India's urban population: 315/1200 * 100 = 26% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's urban population: 54/170 * 100 = 32% of Pakistan's total population

% of India's rural population = 100% - 26 = 74% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's rural population = 100% - 32 = 68% of Pakistan's total population*


----------



## HinduAtheist

Karthic Sri said:


> Indians never ever claimed to be some martial race or some weird 1 X = 10 Y and then got their @zz spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess i touched a raw nerve that the jammer even forgot who brought this in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be a juveline who is just experiencing puberty.
> They are pictures of slums in your Pakistan, the *land of the pure *!


 

They better be changing that last part soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Still, they have access to toilet systems. Most Indians do not have access to them.
> 
> This is a JOKE! This says people in India that live in slums is 110 million. India has more poor people in 8 states than all of Africa combined, & 750 million Indians don't have access to toilets.


 
The percentage of Urban population in slums is 35% in India and 48% in Pakistan 

And genius the 110 million is out of 1.2 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> Many believe Dharavi, India&#8217;s largest slum in the heart of Mumbai, is also Asia&#8217;s largest. Wrong, says a *United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) report. Karachi&#8217;s Orangi township is Asia&#8217;s largest slum. *
> 
> Orangi, not Dharavi, is Asia&#8217;s largest slum, claims UNDP
> 
> UNDP is not Indian.


 
Indian Express is Indian!


----------



## SMC

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> Many believe Dharavi, India&#8217;s largest slum in the heart of Mumbai, is also Asia&#8217;s largest. Wrong, says a *United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) report. Karachi&#8217;s Orangi township is Asia&#8217;s largest slum. *
> 
> Orangi, not Dharavi, is Asia&#8217;s largest slum, claims UNDP
> 
> UNDP is not Indian.


 
Let's see the whole quote and not bits and pieces.

Human Development Report for Mumbai, compiled with the help of UNDP and released by the Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC), said.

So apparently UNDP chimed in while nearly all the work was done by bharatis.

But more importantly, I did some search on this on google - could only find a few indian sources on this. Nothing available on the UNDP website.

And as I said, Orangi is still a league or two ahead in terms of living standard to dhravi, with sanitation being much more easily available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Karthic Sri said:


> And they have the gall to say like this as if they are some Nordic country.
> 
> 
> 
> Homeless International - Pakistan - Homeless International
> 
> 
> 
> Homeless International - India - Homeless International



The definition of slum in Pakistan is much wider than in bharat. 

I bet parts of Orangi won't even be called a slum in bharat.

Btw what's this?



> It is home to 170 million slum dwellers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Indian trolling knows NO END!!! They claim that the UNDP said this, but they quote Indian Express & can't even show anything on the UNDP website. Pathetic!


----------



## 53fd

SMC said:


> The definition of slum in Pakistan is much wider than in bharat.
> 
> I bet parts of Orangi won't even be called a slum in bharat.


 
I just did some calculations for these 2 links in Post # 126. Even with those 2 links, the Bharatis just humiliate themselves.


----------



## KS

SMC said:


> The definition of slum in Pakistan is much wider than in bharat.
> 
> I bet parts of Orangi won't even be called a slum in bharat.
> 
> Btw what's this?


 
Slum is a slum.Period.

Unless some international organisation classifies the "different leagues" in slums, I have no business believing the words of fanbois.


----------



## SMC

Karthic Sri said:


> Slum is a slum.Period.
> 
> Unless some international organisation classifies the "different leagues" in slums, I have no business believing the words of fanbois.


 
Rich is rich, but there are different leagues of rich.

Same thing here.

Vast majority of the people in Orangi have access to sanitation, however same can't be said about Dhravi. Just because international organization doesn't classify that, doesn't mean sh*t.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> Slum is a slum.Period.
> 
> Unless some international organisation classifies the "different leagues" in slums, I have no business believing the words of fanbois.


 
Show me on the UNDP website that Orangi Town is the biggest slum in the world


----------



## KS

SMC said:


> Rich is rich, but there are different leagues of rich.
> 
> Same thing here.
> 
> Vast majority of the people in Orangi have access to sanitation, however same can't be said about Dhravi. Just because international organization doesn't classify that, doesn't mean sh*t.


 
Arent you the one who always whines for "neutral,credible" source for everything ?

Why dont you do me the favour this time? I am in no mood to listen to an anonymous Pakistani's opinions for all I know you may be a sock puppet.

Just give me the source or buzz off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> Arent you the one who always whines for "neutral,credible" source for everything ?
> 
> Why dont you do me the favour this time? I am in no mood to listen to an anonymous Pakistani's opinions for all I know you may be a sock puppet.
> 
> Just give me the source or buzz off.


 
*Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)*

http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf



> The small entrepreneurs that we have taken up are those operating in the Dharavi area of the city.* This area is/was known as the largest slum in Asia.* It houses not only the slum dwellers who live in shacks or semi-pucca (permanent) houses. There are also a number of small industries in the slum that provide livelihood for a large section of the resident slum dwellers. The industries covered are similar to the HHIs in Delhi.



I guess you're done for today now lol


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> Indians never ever claimed to be some martial race or some weird 1 X = 10 Y and then got their @zz spanked.


 So they got their butt spanked without the claim. OK, let's agree on this one. 




> Guess i touched a raw nerve that the jammer even forgot who brought this in the first place




Nopes, you have just proved what makes you people tick, hell if it wasn't for this forum, you will be standing on a pile in some slum junction admiring your produce.


----------



## Ammyy

May be this can help Pakistani members 







File:Urban population living in slums.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

UN-HABITAT.:. Urban Statistics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

DRDO said:


> May be this can help Pakistani members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Urban population living in slums.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> UN-HABITAT.:. Urban Statistics


 
No, maybe this can.

*Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)*

http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf



> The small entrepreneurs that we have taken up are those operating in the Dharavi area of the city.* This area is/was known as the largest slum in Asia.* It houses not only the slum dwellers who live in shacks or semi-pucca (permanent) houses. There are also a number of small industries in the slum that provide livelihood for a large section of the resident slum dwellers. The industries covered are similar to the HHIs in Delhi.



This topic was started by an Indian claiming Orangi Town was the biggest slum in the world, not Dharavi.


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Show me on the UNDP website that Orangi Town is the biggest slum in the world


 


bilalhaider said:


> *Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)*
> 
> http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf
> 
> I guess you're done for today now lol


 
How can I be done without owning you ?

http://hdr.undp.org/en/reports/nationalreports/asiathepacific/india/Mumbai_2009_NHDR_EN.pdf

Go to page # 61 and see for yourself


----------



## aks18

HinduAtheist said:


> It's all on google.. still doesn't change the fact that u guys beat us in the biggest slum award




the second pic is of dharvi and 3rd pic is from some african country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> So they got their butt spanked without the claim. OK, let's agree on this one.



Lol....What a dumbazz comeback particularly charateristic of WJ. 



Windjammer said:


> Nopes, you have just proved what makes you people tick, hell if it wasn't for this forum, you will be standing on a pile in some slum junction admiring your produce.


 
Going by your graphic description you seem to be doing that right now. And all this blowing for just retaliating with a word you yourself used. looks like you are nincompoop who cant digest when shown the mirror.


----------



## HinduAtheist

Karachi&rsquo;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&rsquo;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&rsquo;s largest slum - Telegraph

http://hdr.undp.org/en/reports/nationalreports/asiathepacific/india/Mumbai_2009_NHDR_EN.pdf

@ haider how old is that report? Btw its an Indian writing that too.. so make up your mind..


----------



## HinduAtheist

aks18 said:


> the second pic is of dharvi and 3rd pic is from some african country


 
The second pic is from the telegraph.uk site if you haven't looked already.. 

And the third pic was posted somewhere on this forum..


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> How can I be done without owning you ?
> 
> http://hdr.undp.org/en/reports/nationalreports/asiathepacific/india/Mumbai_2009_NHDR_EN.pdf
> 
> Go to page # 61 and see for yourself


 
Your source is National Geographic, May 2007. My link was a 2010 report


----------



## Ammyy

aks18 said:


> the second pic is of dharvi and 3rd pic is from some african country


 
ok its for you 







A Shocking Satellite Tour Of The World's Biggest Slums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

And this the official picture from UN Habitat showing the Slum trends in Asia.







http://www.unhabitat.org/documents/media_centre/APMC/Slum%20trends%20in%20Asia.pdf

*As evident the Slum prevalence is much more in Pakistan than in India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> And this the official picture from UN Habitat showing the Slum trends in Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.unhabitat.org/documents/media_centre/APMC/Slum%20trends%20in%20Asia.pdf
> 
> *As evident the Slum prevalence is much more in Pakistan than in India.*


 
Population below poverty line:

Population below poverty line - Country Comparison



> Rank	Country	Population below poverty line (%)
> 1	Zambia	86
> 2	Chad	80
> 3	Gaza Strip	80
> 4	Haiti	80
> 5	Liberia	80
> 6	Sierra Leone	70.2
> 7	Mozambique	70
> 8	Nigeria	70
> 9	Suriname	70
> 10	Swaziland	69
> 11	Burundi	68
> 12	Zimbabwe	68
> 13	Niger	63
> 14	Rwanda	60
> 15	Tajikistan	60
> 16	Comoros	60
> 17	Bolivia	60
> 18	Guatemala	56.2
> 19	Sao Tome and Principe	54
> 20	Senegal	54
> 21	Malawi	53
> 22	Afghanistan	53
> 23	Honduras	50.7
> 24	Kenya	50
> 25	Eritrea	50
> 26	Madagascar	50
> 27	South Africa	50
> 28	Colombia	49.2
> 29	Lesotho	49
> 30	Nicaragua	48
> 31	Cameroon	48
> 32	Guinea	47
> 33	Burkina Faso	46.4
> 34	West Bank	46
> 35	Yemen	45.2
> 36	Bangladesh	45
> 37	Peru	44.5
> 38	Dominican Republic	42.2
> 39	Cote d'Ivoire	42
> 40	Djibouti	42
> 41	East Timor	42
> 42	Angola	40.5
> 43	Kyrgyzstan	40
> 44	Sudan	40
> 45	Mauritania	40
> 46	Ethiopia	38.7
> 47	Ecuador	38.3
> 48	Venezuela	37.9
> 49	Ukraine	37.7
> 50	Benin	37.4
> 51	Papua New Guinea	37
> 52	Mali	36.1
> 53	Mongolia	36.1
> 54	Tanzania	36
> 55	Uganda	35
> 56	Cambodia	35
> 57	Namibia	34.9
> 58	Belize	33.5
> 59	Uzbekistan	33
> 60	Burma	32.7
> 61	Grenada	32
> 62	Togo	32
> 63	Paraguay	32
> 64	Bhutan	31.7
> 65	Brazil	31
> 66	Georgia	31
> 67	Nepal	30.9
> 68	Laos	30.7
> 69	El Salvador	30.7
> 70	Botswana	30.3
> 71	Dominica	30
> 72	Cape Verde	30
> 73	Philippines	30
> 74	Turkmenistan	30
> 75	Macedonia, The Former Yugoslav Republic of	29.8
> 76	Moldova	29.5
> 77	Virgin Islands	28.9
> 78	Panama	28.6
> 79	Ghana	28.5
> 80	Lebanon	28
> 81	Uruguay	27.4
> 82	Belarus	27.1
> 83	Micronesia, Federated States of	26.7
> 84	Armenia	26.5
> 85	Fiji	25.5
> *86	India	25*
> 87	Albania	25
> 88	Bosnia and Herzegovina	25
> 89	Romania	25
> *90	Pakistan	24*
> 91	Tonga	24
> 92	Azerbaijan	24
> 93	Argentina	23.4
> 94	Anguilla	23
> 95	Algeria	23
> 96	Guam	23
> 97	Sri Lanka	22
> 98	Israel	21.6
> 99	Slovakia	21
> 100	Maldives	21
> 101	Turkey	20
> 102	Egypt	20
> 103	Spain	19.8
> 104	United Arab Emirates	19.5
> 105	Bermuda	19
> 106	Chile	18.2
> 107	Iran	18
> 108	Portugal	18
> 109	Indonesia	17.8
> 110	Poland	17
> 111	Trinidad and Tobago	17
> 112	Costa Rica	16
> 113	Russia	15.8
> 114	Belgium	15.2
> 115	Korea, South	15
> 116	Morocco	15
> 117	Vietnam	14.8
> 118	Jamaica	14.8
> 119	Jordan	14.2
> 120	Bulgaria	14.1
> 121	United Kingdom	14
> 122	Mexico	13.8
> 123	Kazakhstan	13.8
> 124	Slovenia	12.9
> 125	United States	12
> 126	Syria	11.9
> 127	Croatia	11
> 128	Germany	11
> 129	Canada	10.8
> 130	Netherlands	10.5
> 131	Thailand	10
> 132	Bahamas, The	9.3
> 133	Hungary	8.6
> 134	China	8
> 135	Mauritius	8
> 136	Libya	7.4
> 137	Tunisia	7.4
> 138	Montenegro	7
> 139	Ireland	7
> 140	France	6.2
> 141	Austria	5.9
> 142	Malaysia	5.1
> 143	Estonia	5
> 144	Lithuania	4
> 145	Taiwan	0.95


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Your source is National Geographic, May 2007. My link was a 2010 report


 
Lol..is this the best you can do ??

You asked for the words from UNDP. I showed you.

Be graceful and accept defeat. 



bilalhaider said:


> Population below poverty line:
> 
> Population below poverty line - Country Comparison


 
We are talking specifically about slums..Not about poverty. If you want open another thread and post that.

Talk of "shifting goal posts"


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol..is this the best you can do ??
> 
> You asked for the words from UNDP. I showed you.
> 
> Be graceful and accept defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking specifically about slums..Not about poverty. If you want open another thread and post that.
> 
> Talk of "shifting goal posts"


 
Wait, didn't you do that by quoting an excerpt from National Geographic 2007 that Dharavi wasn't the largest slum in Asia, as opposed to a 2010 report?


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Wait, didn't you do that by quoting an excerpt from National Geographic 2007 that Dharavi wasn't the largest slum in Asia, as opposed to a 2010 report?


 
The fact is that Dharavi is not Asia's largest slum as given by UNDP. You can spin all the fabrications as you want for getting a sound sleep tonight, though it will not change the facts.

BTW if that is a 2010 report the writer is so pathetically out-of-date and who got overwhelmed by stereotypes that replfects on his poor credibility.

BTW if my UNDP is flawed because it is an extract from NGC, then yours too is flawed because it not from UNDP but from a student/faculty/whoever from TISS. Not UNDP. 

Conversely if yours is true, then so is mine !


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> The fact is that Dharavi is not Asia's largest slum as given by UNDP. You can spin all the fabrications as you want for getting a sound sleep tonight, though it will not change the facts.
> 
> BTW if that is a 2010 report the writer is so pathetically out-of-date and who got overwhelmed by stereotypes that replfects on his poor credibility.


 
Did you read the UN report you provided at Page 61? It quoted an excerpt from the National Geographic dated 2007 that said Dharavi wasn't the biggest slum in Asia. They were just quoting it from National Geographic. However, the link I gave you was written by the UNDP themselves in 2010.


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Did you read the UN report you provided at Page 61? It quoted an excerpt from the National Geographic dated 2007 that said Dharavi wasn't the biggest slum in Asia. They were just quoting it from National Geographic. However, the link I gave you was written by the UNDP themselves in 2010.


 
From my previous post :



> BTW if my UNDP is flawed because it is an extract from NGC, then yours too is flawed because it not from UNDP but from a student/faculty/whoever from TISS. Not UNDP.
> 
> Conversely if yours is true, then so is mine !


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> From my previous post :


 
So that just shows that you can't any of these 'sources of information' seriously, because they just contradict themselves. So, the best way to compare Dharavi with Orangi Town is by looking at the pictures of both places, because that's the reality


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> So that just shows that you can't any of these 'sources of information' seriously, because they just contradict themselves. So, the best way to compare Dharavi with Orangi Town is by looking at the pictures of both places, because that's the reality


 
No thats not the reality. The reality is Orangi became Asia's largest slum way back in 2007 (as confirmed by two internationally acclaimed neutral organisations - NGC and UNDP) and the writer in your source makes a fool of himself after watching the Danny Boyle movie and going by stereotypes 

Just accept the reality and move on - there is no pride in having slums. Instead of cocooning yourself see the reality and work to mitigate these social ills.


----------



## 53fd

State of Slums in India:



> The very definition of slums points at the acute drinking water and sanitation crisis for the slum dwellers. A slum in India is defined as 'a cluster inside urban areas without having water and sanitation access'.
> 
> The National Sample Survey Organisation survey conducted in 2002 found that in 84% of the notified slums the main water source is through tap water supply. But these numbers mask differences across the states of India. In Bihar none of the slums get water via the tap.
> 
> In Chhattisgarh, Gujarat and Uttar Pradesh less than 35% of slums get tap water. Nearly 44% of non-notified slums do not have a drainage system of any type whereas only 15% of notified slums do not have a drainage system.
> 
> A similar picture emerges in the case of latrines. Nearly half of the non-notified slums do not have a latrine of any type. In contrast only 17% of notified slums do not have a latrine. However, the past few years have seen significant improvements in water and sanitation situation in slums. But, that is not a source of solace as there is still a vast number of slum dweller to be provided these basic facilities.
> 
> India's slum population has doubled
> The slum population is constantly increasing: it has doubled in the past two decades. The current population living in slums in the country is more than the population of Britain. India's slum-dwelling population rose from 27.9 million in 1981 to over 40 million in 2001.
> 
> As per the 2001 census of India, 640 towns spread over 26 states and union territories have reported existence of slums. This means one out of every four persons reside in slums in our cities and towns. The NSSO survey in 2002 has identified 51,688 slums in urban areas of which 50.6% of urban slums have been declared as "notified slums."
> 
> This growing slum population and the lack of basic facilities will badly impact on India&#8217;s overall target achievement in water and sanitation sector.



The state of slums in India | WaterAid


----------



## 53fd

DRDO said:


> May be this can help Pakistani members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File:Urban population living in slums.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> UN-HABITAT.:. Urban Statistics


 

India's urban population is: 110 million/0.35 = 315 million

India's rural population = 1200 - 315 = 885 million

Pakistan's urban population is: 26.6/0.48 = 54 million


% of India's urban population: 315/1200 * 100 = 26% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's urban population: 54/170 * 100 = 32% of Pakistan's total population

% of India's rural population = 100% - 26 = 74% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's rural population = 100% - 32 = 68% of Pakistan's total population


----------



## aks18

* Orangi town *

Sewrhi Baba Enterence 






Rehman Baba Stadium , orangi town






10 number street orangi town






street number 4 orangi town






Orangi town 5 No bazar






darul uloom hanfia , orangi town






park in orangi town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

*Dhravi mumbai *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

*62% of Mumbai lives in slums: Census*


62% of Mumbai lives in slums: Census
BY SEERALAN ON 17/10/2010 IN SOCIAL ISSUESNO COMMENTS
The population of Mumbai has gone up considerably and the worrying fact is that the number of people staying in the slums has increased by an alarming 50 per cent in a decade.

*According to the provisional figures of the census that is underway, Mumbai&#8217;s population is projected to be 1.43 crore, which was 1.19 crore in 2001. The number of people living in slums and slum-like areas has gone up by a staggering 30 lakh.*

*The projections showed that about 90 lakh Mumbai residents now live in slums as against 60 lakh recorded in 2001 census &#8211; a 50 per cent increase in a decade that also saw an unprecedented real estate boom in the city.*

This means that about 60 per cent of Mumbai is staying in slums-shanties and even brick and cement houses built in unplanned manner with limited access to civic amenities.

62% of Mumbai lives in slums: Census

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

*62% of Mumbai lives in slums: Census*

The population of Mumbai has gone up considerably and the worrying fact is that the number of people staying in the slums has increased by an alarming 50 per cent in a decade. According to the provisional figures of the census that is underway, Mumbai's population is projected to be 1.43 crore, whic 


h was 1.19 crore in 2001. The number of people living in slums and slum-like areas has gone up by a staggering 30 lakh.
The projections showed that about 90 lakh Mumbai residents now live in slums as against 60 lakh recorded in 2001 census - a 50 per cent increase in a decade that also saw an unprecedented real estate boom in the city.

This means that about 60 per cent of Mumbai is staying in slums-shanties and even brick and cement houses built in unplanned manner with limited access to civic amenities.

"The provisional figures show a large Mumbai population manages to live and cope under the huge infrastructure deficit," said urban planner V K Phatak.

Pankaj Joshi, Executive Director, Urban Design Research Institute said the whole issue boils down to affordability.

"Since the state cannot provide houses to this section, they have taken care of their own needs."

This number would vary, depending on the outcome of second phase of census under which a detailed survey would be conducted. The projections are based on first phase, which was listing of houses and individual staying in them.

"The exact and definitive number will be available after the population enumeration is conducted in February" said Joint Director (Census Operations) Dr S S Hiremath.

62% of Mumbai lives in slums: Census - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

DRDO said:


> ok its for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shocking Satellite Tour Of The World's Biggest Slums


 


watch this satellite image closely streets are well planned and for ur kind info these are not slums u can compare way of living on oangi town and dharavi u fill find out that dharavi looks like sum area of africa ,, and if u compare karachi with mumbai karachi is not dense like mumbai in land area karachi is huge mega city while mumbai is not equal to karachi's Di*k 

population of mumbai : 13,830,884
density : 22,922 /km2 
Area : *437.71 km2 (169 sq mi)*

population of karachi: 13,052,000
- Density: 3,700.6/km2 (9,584.5/sq mi)
Area : *3,527 km2 (1,361.8 sq mi) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Lol the fanbois are out in full force cherry picking pictures to suit their version of reality.


----------



## aks18

HinduAtheist said:


> The second pic is from the telegraph.uk site if you haven't looked already..
> 
> And the third pic was posted somewhere on this forum..


 


lol so what the image is from telegraph ??? when u write slums in karachi in googles mostly pics which google shows are of mumbai slums not karachi and the pic u talking about by telegraph.uk there are no high rise around orangi town while dharavi have high rise and the houses in orangi town are not of steels crap they are properly made houses with bricks


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol the fanbois are out in full force cherry picking pictures to suit their version of reality.


 
lol :p u can also post pics of dharavi if u think they are good for posting here


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol..is this the best you can do ??
> 
> You asked for the words from UNDP. I showed you.
> 
> Be graceful and accept defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking specifically about slums..Not about poverty. If you want open another thread and post that.
> 
> Talk of "shifting goal posts"


 


yes i know u are talking about slums here is sum gud info for u

*Mumbai stands at No 2 on national list of slum-dwellers*

*Mumbai may have a large portion of its population living in slums, but there are now 188 other cities and towns in India that are also battling the problem of slums. The Census data for 2001 shows Maharashtra, ranked second in the country after Andhra Pradesh which has the dubious distinction of having the highest number of slums.*

*While Andhra Pradesh has 36 slum cities, Maharashtra has 26. 
Strangely, the largest and most-populous state in the countryUttar Pradeshis No 3 with 25 slum cities.*

The data was released on Wednesday bythe Ministry of Housing and Urban Poverty Alleviation. It shows that almost 
all states have slum cities with 50,000 people, and these have one or more slum cities.

Now, considering the sizeable population living in these slums, the Centre has launched two programmes to help out slum-dwellers under the Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission (JNNURM) and the Basic Services to Urban Poor (BSUP).

For the remaining 124 towns, the Integrated Housing and Slum development Programme (IHSDP) has been introduced. The components for assistance include provision of basic services to slum-dwellers whom the government prefers to call urban poor.

Mumbai stands at No 2 on national list of slum-dwellers - Mumbai - DNA


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> lol :p u can also post pics of dharavi if u think they are good for posting here


 
Since you seem to be getting your daily kicks from posting pictures of Dharavi, let me post pictures of Pakistani slums.
















This is just a sample and there are much much more whose urls are unfortunately blocked in my office.



aks18 said:


> Mumbai stands at No 2 on national list of slum-dwellers - Mumbai - DNA


 

*BTW even with all these slums the percentage of people living in Slums in India is much lesser than in Pakistan according to UN Habitat*


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Since you seem to be getting your daily kicks from posting pictures of Dharavi, let me post pictures of Pakistani slums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a sample and there are much much more whose urls are unfortunately blocked in my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW even with all these slums the percentage of people living in Slums in India is much lesser than in Pakistan according to UN Habitat*


 


lol can u show me sum pic from above like bird eye view of these slums ??? because these are little type slums consist of very few people even i have such people around in my town who work as a labours for making of new homes ...


----------



## aks18

[QUOTE
*BTW even with all these slums the percentage of people living in Slums in India is much lesser than in Pakistan according to UN Habitat*[/QUOTE]

PUNE:* Forty per cent of Pune&#8217;s population, an estimated 14 lakh people, live in slums. According to Pune Municipal Corporation (PMC) estimates, some 88,000 people migrated to the city in 2006, of which 45,000 settled in the slums. Every year, the number of people migrating to the city will continue to multiply.*

The city might be an IT hub and a centre of learning, but it is fast gaining another epithet, that of a city of slums. The Town and Country Planning Organisation (TCPO), the technical arm of the ministry of urban development, government of India, ranks Pune third in the cities with the largest number of slums in India. Mumbai stands first with 55 per cent of its total population in slums, followed by Meerut with a slum population of 44 per cent. Of the 244 sq km which come under the PMC limits, about 15 sq km, ie six per cent of the total land, is encroached upon by slums.

This despite the state and central government spending crores on slum rehabilitation. More money will flow for slum rehabilitation under the Jawaharlal Nehru National Urban Renewal Mission (JNNURM) and Slum Rehabilitation Authority (SRA). Just last week the municipal standing committee approved tenders worth Rs 200 crore for the same purpose.

Pune&#8217;s slum population has grown by 176 per cent since 1991 thanks to constant migration. &#8220;One can&#8217;t stop migration but there could definitely be a master plan in place to manage the floating population,&#8221; says Pratima Joshi of Shelter Associates. She said that once a master plan is in place, housing stock could be created and facilities like dormitories provided. &#8220;If we manage the migratory population by catering to their temporary accommodation needs, many problems would be solved,&#8221; said Joshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> lol can u show me sum pic from above like bird eye view of these slums ??? because these are little type slums consist of very few people even i have such people around in my town who work as a labours for making of new homes ...


 
Hey birdie just because they are not in google doesnt mean they are not there.

And as I said many URL's with choicest pictures are blocked in my office. So if you could wait till evening when I go home , I promise I will give you a visual treat.



aks18 said:


> PUNE:* Forty per cent of Pune&#8217;s population, an estimated 14 lakh people, live in slums. According to Pune Municipal Corporation (PMC) estimates, some 88,000 people migrated to the city in 2006, of which 45,000 settled in the slums. Every year, the number of people migrating to the city will continue to multiply.*


 
Still Pakistan has more Slum prevalence than India. 

And its ironic/laughable when these Pakistanis cling on to the bad Bharti media when it suits them and discard it when it doesnt. Such hypocrisy


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Hey birdie just because they are not in google doesnt mean they are not there.
> 
> And as I said many URL's with choicest pictures are blocked in my office. So if you could wait till evening when I go home , I promise I will give you a visual treat.
> 
> 
> 
> Still Pakistan has more Slum prevalence than India.


  yar i dnt want to waste my time on u ,, u can compare standard of living of dharavi with orangi town u will find out dharavi is sh*t  u can also read about orangi town which is town of lower middle class people unlike dharavi which is full of Sh*t and dirty street etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> yar i dnt want to waste my time on u ,, u can compare standard of living of dharavi with orangi town u will find out dharavi is sh*t  u can also read about orangi town which is town of lower middle class people unlike dharavi which is full of Sh*t and dirty street etc


 
Lol finally you have decided that it is enough of getting busted and beat down a retreat with a kiddish post full of emoticons ? Well, be my guest.One of your mates has already done that and I suggest you follow suit.

*The reality is Orangi is the largest slum in Asia * (Link)  *and Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India *(Link).

Time to close this thread.


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol finally you have decided that it is enough of getting busted and beat down a retreat with a kiddish post full of emoticons ? Well, be my guest.
> 
> *The reality is Orangi is the largest slum in Asia * (Link)  *and Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India *(Link).
> 
> Time to close this thread.


 


first tell me what are your parameters to call an area slum ????  kindly post sumthing from other part of pakistan too coz i also want to post pics n infoz regarding slums of other cities of india


----------



## aks18

Orangi is approximately 22 square miles (57 km2) in area, Dharavi is less than one square mile with approximately one million inhabitants [1], making Orangi far less dense.[2][3] Further,* Orangi comprises several new developed middle class areas and housing-societies which are still considered slums for statistical purposes, although strictly speaking, they are not slums.*

here is what wiki says  newly developed housing schemes are also considered as slum than i can call whole mumbai as slum ,,, and one thing more orangi can be asia's largest town instead of slum coz it is way better than ur slums infrastructure wise and orangi town is also clean n got well planned streets and also have water treatment plants n swerage system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> *first tell me what are your parameters to call an area slum *????  kindly post sumthing from other part of pakistan too coz i also want to post pics n infoz regarding slums of other cities of india


 
Ask the UNDP/NGC which said Orangi is the largest slum in Asia. 

Lol post as many pictures as your heart desires, still it doesnt change the fact Orangi is the largest slum in Asia and there is more slum prevalence in Pakistan than India.



aks18 said:


> <...rant...>


 
lol..Uncle Wiki strikes again. 

Just accept the fact and move on dude. You have nothing to defend here.


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Ask the UNDP/NGC which said Orangi is the largest slum in Asia.
> 
> Lol post as many pictures as your heart desires, still it doesnt change the fact Orangi is the largest slum in Asia and there is more slum prevalence in Pakistan than India.
> 
> 
> 
> lol..Uncle Wiki strikes again.
> 
> Just accept the fact and move on dude. You have nothing to defend here.


 


most of the writers who are writting about orangi are indians who are trying there best to call orangi a slum  but reality wont change sweety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> most of the writers who are writting about orangi are indians who are trying there best to call orangi a slum  but reality wont change sweety


 
Refer post 135 in which UNDP/NGC (they are not Indians) whihc clearly says Orangi is the largest slum in Asia and refer post 142 in which UN Habitat (again not Indian) which says Slum prevalence in Pakistan is worse than in India. 

I guess you are still not recovered from the shock of the reality check I gave you. Lol I understand it. Dont reply again with some trash oneliners. Take some time and come back with some solid source.

BTW dont call me sweety, You and me share nothing except being on the same forum at the same time.


----------



## Anonymous user

None on the forum stays in the slum to make educated enough comments about it. There is a Channel 4 documentary called slumming it which features the reporter staying in dharavi for 2 weeks which is quite educational.

Of course we are not used to their way of life and probably never will, but whats really important is that the people living in Dharavi seems happy, mostly employed (80% employment apparently) and have their own place place to stay so is it really that bad.

For people of their financial level living in a slum is probably a good thing, closing the slum and moving them to a high rise will actually be worse for them. Also we should bear in mind closing it down would only mean more homeless on the streets and increase in beggars etc, the slums have their own home grown industries to support the vast majority of them.

I reckon we should look at this with a little objectivity then straight out discrimination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Refer post 135 in which UNDP/NGC (they are not Indians) whihc clearly says Orangi is the largest slum in Asia and refer post 142 in which UN Habitat (again not Indian) which says Slum prevalence in Pakistan is worse than in India.
> 
> I guess you are still not recovered from the shock of the reality check I gave you. Lol I understand it.
> 
> BTW dont call me sweety, You and me share nothing except being on the same forum at the same time.


 


there are huge number of housing societies around orangi town which comes under orangi town ,, in reports they are also covering those areas which are not slums lol  but conditions of people in orangi town is way better than ur dharavi


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> there are huge number of housing societies around orangi town which comes under orangi town ,, in reports they are also covering those areas which are not slums lol  but conditions of people in orangi town is way better than ur dharavi


 
Time to change Nappies kid.

Post # 135 and Post # 142 . Matter closed.


----------



## KS

@*Anonymous User *- Hey you are talking facts which is a strict no-no when it comes to bashing India here.


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Time to change Nappies kid.
> 
> Post # 135 and Post # 142 . Matter closed.


 
World bank n other international institutes reports also says india's 800 million people are poor but u people never accepts it  i will never accept orangi as slum cz orangi is way better than ur normal towns in india


----------



## Anonymous user

Karthic Sri said:


> @*Anonymous User *- Hey you are talking facts which is a strict no-no when it comes to bashing India here.


 
Opps did I derail the topic then  
Just think this India slum issue is overblown, the documentary is quite good though. Wouldn't mind doing a walk around Dharavi myself if I got the chance.


----------



## aks18

development work going on orangi town u can compare it with ur slums  orangi is not slum but it is one of the world's largest town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> World bank n other international institutes reports also says india's 800 million people are poor but u people never accepts it  *i will never accept orangi as slum* cz orangi is way better than ur normal towns in india


 
Ah ! what a way to win/weasel out of arguments.  "I will never accept"  Dont accept , who cares ? But the reality doesnt change. 



Anonymous user said:


> Opps did I derail the topic then
> Just think this India slum issue is overblown, the documentary is quite good though. Wouldn't mind doing a walk around Dharavi myself if I got the chance.


 

True - All these internet haters can see is some pictures of Dharavi. But little do they know that the annual economic turnover of Dharavi is about 1 Billion dollars, a quarter of their defence budget !!



> Dharavi's annual turnover is estimated at anywhere between US$700 million and $1 billion. Amid the cramped housing are an estimated 15,000 single-room factories and workshops that turn out garments, leather goods (17% of India's leather exports are from Dharavi), pottery, jewelry, food products and much else. The township is home to a flourishing recycling industry, which employs about 200,000 people.



Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol....What a dumbazz comeback particularly charateristic of WJ.


Taste of your own medicine sunshine, should read your nonsensical banter before pressing the reply. 


> Going by your graphic description you seem to be doing that right now. And all this blowing for just retaliating with a word you yourself used. looks like you are nincompoop who cant digest when shown the mirror.


Still oozing with verbal diarrhoea, well then again one has to understand your surroundings more over your are even incompetent to differentiate between digesting and digressing.


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> Taste of your own medicine sunshine, should read your nonsensical banter before pressing the reply.
> 
> Still oozing with verbal diarrhoea, well then again one has to understand your surroundings more over your are even incompetent to differentiate between digesting and digressing.


 
And thats it ? Can someone please transalate this into English ?


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> And thats it ? Can someone please transalate this into English ?


 
Oops, that bolt again.


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> Ah ! what a way to win/weasel out of arguments.  "I will never accept"  Dont accept , who cares ? *But the reality doesnt change. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True - All these internet haters can see is some pictures of Dharavi. But little do they know that the annual economic turnover of Dharavi is about 1 Billion dollars, a quarter of their defence budget !!
> 
> 
> 
> Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan


 


yeah reality never changes india got highest number of slums in world  62% of mumbai's population lives in slums its also a reality


----------



## Burnz

*Ever met crorepatis in slums? Go to Bandra-Kurla Complex*

*Hafiz Mohammed is a taxi driver. He comes home dog-tired at 1am, but wakes up just four hours later because of the commotion outside his 10-by-10 feet shanty at Bandra-Kurla Complex (BKC). These days he is getting even less sleep because when it rains, his tin roof leaks.

But life is about to take a fairytale turn for Mohammed. Soon he will have a 1BHK flat in Bhandup and send his son to an English medium school. That is because he is within touching distance of Rs1 crore. It will not be a jackpot win. It is money a builder will eventually pay Mohammed and each of scores of hutment owners to obtain their land for development.*

*He has offered us Rs90 lakh each. But we are waiting for the sum to reach a crore*, Mohammed says smugly.

*The Slum People are greedy, they are getting $2,00,000 But these thugs are asking $2,25,000 for 10-by-10 feet shanty at Bandra-Kurla Complex (BKC) where tin roof leaks.*

Mohammeds slum is in Tata Colony, near the BKC police station. Eighteen months ago, the builder offered Rs45 lakh per hutment, of which there were 486. More than half the hutment owners accepted the amount and moved out. But to persuade the ones who did not, the builder kept increasing the amount till it touched Rs80 lakh. Still, 60 hutment owners remained, for whom he has jacked up the sum by Rs10 lakh. Going by the trend, Rs1 crore might be some months away.

Tata Colony slum dwellers are not the only ones to witness the windfall. Builders are offering such bonanzas throughout BKC. Initially, though, the plan was to redevelop the slums by rehabilitating the people living in them in small flats in multi-storey blocks and use the remaining land for posh apartments for sale in the open market. But the builders found that there were few takers for the posh flats as the clientele did not like the idea of slum dwellers being housed in the same premises.

Once all the slum dwellers move out, the developers will apply for a change of land-use status. The Tata Colony developer is planning to build a mall in place of the slum rehabilitation blocks.

The plans of three other big developers involved in BKC slum projects are no different. But while these big shots will mint money in the long run, humble taxi drivers like Mohammed are at this very moment laughing all the way to the bank.

Ever met crorepatis in slums? Go to Bandra-Kurla Complex - Mumbai - DNA

According to Xe.com 

$1=INR 44.1830
Therefore, 1 Crore=1,00,00,000/44.1830 = $2,26,331

*99.5% of the Pakistanis cannot afford a House in Dharavi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> Oops, that bolt again.


 
After kicking its lesser fortunate cousin 



aks18 said:


> yeah reality never changes india got highest number of slums in world . 62% of mumbai's population lives in slums its also a reality


 
I guess you pulled the number out of the place where sun never shines 

Refer post 142 which says Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India.



Burnz said:


> *99.5% of the Pakistanis cannot afford a House in Dharavi*


 
 Maybe Zardari can


----------



## notsuperstitious

bilalhaider said:


> So that just shows that you can't any of these 'sources of information' seriously, because they just contradict themselves. So, the best way to compare Dharavi with Orangi Town is by looking at the pictures of both places, because that's the reality


 
LOL, aaah, the visual comparison as the UN reports don't offer the visual appeasment you people keep searching here.

The taller, fairer martial slums of Pakistan! We'll surrender en masse, but we will look good doing it!!!

The reality is that slums exist everywhere, comparing them to feel good about it is sign of a people devoid of ANYTHING REAL to celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Burnz said:


> *Ever met crorepatis in slums? Go to Bandra-Kurla Complex*
> 
> *Hafiz Mohammed is a taxi driver. He comes home dog-tired at 1am, but wakes up just four hours later because of the commotion outside his 10-by-10 feet shanty at Bandra-Kurla Complex (BKC). These days he is getting even less sleep because when it rains, his tin roof leaks.
> 
> But life is about to take a fairytale turn for Mohammed. Soon he will have a 1BHK flat in Bhandup and send his son to an English medium school. That is because he is within touching distance of Rs1 crore. It will not be a jackpot win. It is money a builder will eventually pay Mohammed and each of scores of hutment owners to obtain their land for development.*
> 
> &#8220;*He has offered us Rs90 lakh each. But we are waiting for the sum to reach a crore*,&#8221; Mohammed says smugly.
> 
> *The Slum People are greedy, they are getting $2,00,000 But these thugs are asking $2,25,000 for 10-by-10 feet shanty at Bandra-Kurla Complex (BKC) where tin roof leaks.*
> 
> Mohammed&#8217;s slum is in Tata Colony, near the BKC police station. Eighteen months ago, the builder offered Rs45 lakh per hutment, of which there were 486. More than half the hutment owners accepted the amount and moved out. But to persuade the ones who did not, the builder kept increasing the amount till it touched Rs80 lakh. Still, 60 hutment owners remained, for whom he has jacked up the sum by Rs10 lakh. Going by the trend, Rs1 crore might be some months away.
> 
> Tata Colony slum dwellers are not the only ones to witness the windfall. Builders are offering such bonanzas throughout BKC. Initially, though, the plan was to redevelop the slums by rehabilitating the people living in them in small flats in multi-storey blocks and use the remaining land for posh apartments for sale in the open market. But the builders found that there were few takers for the posh flats as the clientele did not like the idea of slum dwellers being housed in the same premises.
> 
> Once all the slum dwellers move out, the developers will apply for a change of land-use status. The Tata Colony developer is planning to build a mall in place of the slum rehabilitation blocks.
> 
> The plans of three other big developers involved in BKC slum projects are no different. But while these big shots will mint money in the long run, humble taxi drivers like Mohammed are at this very moment laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> Ever met crorepatis in slums? Go to Bandra-Kurla Complex - Mumbai - DNA
> 
> According to Xe.com
> 
> $1=INR 44.1830
> Therefore, 1 Crore=1,00,00,000/44.1830 = $2,26,331
> 
> *99.5% of the Pakistanis cannot afford a House in Dharavi*


 
indians love to exaggerate facts  this is the same source saying mumbai got 62% population living in slums  i are not accepting that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Karthic Sri said:


> After kicking its lesser fortunate cousin
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you pulled the number out of the place where sun never shines
> 
> Refer post 142 which says Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Zardari can


 

*Indian slum population doubles in two decades*

*The number of people living in slums in India has more than doubled in the past two decades and now exceeds the entire population of Britain, the Indian Government has announced.*
India&#8217;s largest slum population is in Bombay, the country&#8217;s financial and film capital, *where an estimated 6.5 million people &#8211; at least half the city&#8217;s residents &#8211; live in tiny makeshift shacks surrounded by open sewers*. Bombay is also home to Dharavi, Asia&#8217;s biggest single slum, which is estimated to house more than a million people.

*Delhi, the national capital, has the country&#8217;s second-largest slum population, totalling about 1.8 million people, followed by Calcutta with about 1.5 million.*

Indian slum population doubles in two decades - Times Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burnz

aks18 said:


> indians love to exaggerate facts  this is the same source saying mumbai got 62% population living in slums  i are not accepting that


 
The average Dharavi man has Wealth 4 Times the Per Capita of Singapore and America. Pakistanis Deserve to be called Slumdogs because 99.5% of Pakistanis cannot afford to stay in slums.


----------



## aks18

Burnz said:


> The average Dharavi man has Wealth 4 Times the Per Capita of Singapore and America. Pakistanis Deserve to be called Slumdogs because 99.5% of Pakistanis cannot afford to stay in slums.


 
source please


----------



## Burnz

aks18 said:


> source please


 
United States $47,132

Singapore $42,653

List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check my Previous Post for the Wealth of Dharavi People.


----------



## aks18

Burnz said:


> United States $47,132
> 
> Singapore $42,653
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Check my Previous Post for the Wealth of Dharavi People.


 


any source which says dharavi people got more income than americans n singapore people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> After kicking its lesser fortunate cousin


Only natural after a good whipping 


> Maybe Zardari can


 Now why would you mention him, surely not for his love of Horses.


----------



## Windjammer

Burnz said:


> *
> 
> 99.5% of the Pakistanis cannot afford a House in Dharavi*


*

And close to 100% wouldn't want to live in India in any case. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

aks18 said:


> *Dhravi mumbai *


 
This isn't anywhere in India. It's Philippines. Condition of slums in India are far worse. Atleast Orangi has good wide roads,schools, hospitals and parks. Mumbai slums don't even have any room for roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

If Orangi has all what you state, then it is not a Slum. 

is it like this?








Check the wide roads.


----------



## Tshering22

Imran Khan said:


> troling is simple for indians


 
And bitter facts even by non-Indian sources are tough to accept for Pakistanis. Slums either ways are not good and must be eliminated through proper development in both your and my countries. The point is, what the UNDP has to say. Now don't tell me that UNDP is also sold out to India.


----------



## KS

aks18 said:


> Indian slum population doubles in two decades - Times Online


 
Lol still doesnt change the fact that Pakistan has more slum prevalence (48% of its urban population living in slums to 35% in India) an Pakistan having the largest slum in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Roybot

Orangi definitely doesn't look as cramped as Dharavi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> If Orangi has all what you state, then it is not a Slum.
> 
> is it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the wide roads.


 
You very well know that's clifton.

This is Orangi















Not the best place to live but still better than it's counterparts in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anonymous user

roy_gourav said:


> Orangi definitely doesn't look as cramped as Dharavi.


 
Looks like a city from the picture


----------



## Roybot

Anonymous user said:


> Looks like a city from the picture


 
True, I guess there is no universally accepted definition of "slums".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anonymous user

roy_gourav said:


> True, I guess there is no universally accepted definition of "slums".


 
Silly innit, the people there are probably happy as can be compared to living on the streets and us the richer individuals are debating which one of their houses are nicer lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> Talking to the mirror eh ? because the only one who gets his usual ritual of flogging and wind jammed is you.




Better than some talking from where sun don't shine, but then again that is expected from Khotey Ki Sri. 


> I mentioned him because he seems to be the only rich person in Pakistan.



There are many better off than your poor Dalits 


> BTW was wondering whats up with certain Pakistanis obsession with horse..The first three lines in this link gave me the answer.
> 
> Pakistans dirty little **** secret


 You missed the obvious, the reason your girls fall for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> Better than some talking from where sun don't shine, but then again that is expected from Khotey Ki Sri.



You are not still satisfied from the spanking eh ? Virundahlikku porantha Jammer 



Windjammer said:


> There are many better off than your poor Dalits



Lol even the Dalits in India dont get their azz blown off on regular intervals as even some of the rich Pakistanis get on a daily basis. 



Windjammer said:


> You missed the obvious, the reason your girls fall for them.


 
An that is the reason I qualified with the word *certain*. But then isnt it asking too much from you to understand proper English ??

BTW is it only Horses or even the other animals as mentioned in the report ?


----------



## Dance

Karthic Sri said:


> BTW was wondering whats up with *certain* Pakistanis obsession with horse..The first three lines in this link gave me the answer.
> 
> Pakistan&#8217;s dirty little **** secret


 
Thats pretty pathetic that you actually took the time out to search for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Dance said:


> Thats pretty pathetic that you actually took the time out to search for that.


 
Lol it was posted once by some one in this forum itself. And it did not take much time. A quick google search threw up 1000s of results. No need to worry I have already qualified with the word certain, so that not all are offended 

BTW why shooting the messenger --- shoot the message and the message that prompted me to post this message.


----------



## Trisonics

How can one compare two slums and say one is better than the other?  A slum is a slum because it is not developed and comparing the degree of how one is slightly developed more than the other is ridiculous since it is still a slum and does not qualify as developed!

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




Windjammer said:


> You missed the obvious, the reason your girls fall for them.


 
Sorry to burst your bubble but none of our girls crossed the border to find love in PAK, on the contrary ....


----------



## Rafi

Trisonics said:


> How can one compare two slums and say one is better than the other?  A slum is a slum because it is not developed and comparing the degree of how one is slightly developed more than the other is ridiculous since it is still a slum and does not qualify as developed!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but none of our girls crossed the border to find love in PAK, on the contrary ....


 
cough Sania Mirza cough......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Karthic Sri said:


> You are not still satisfied from the spanking eh ? Virundahlikku porantha Jammer


 Let me give it to you straight and simple, CMH Sri. 



> Lol even the Dalits in India dont get their azz blown off on regular intervals as even some of the rich Pakistanis get on a daily basis.



But still you keep them in deep sh*t virtually. 


> An that is the reason I qualified with the word *certain*. But then isnt it asking too much from you to understand proper English ??


And your obsession is also with that certain , what say buster.


> BTW is it only Horses or even the other animals as mentioned in the report ?


 I am sure an odd Indian is also seen to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Rafi said:


> cough Sania Mirza cough......



What can you do Indian women are so attractive to the Pakistani Male. In all fairness it was a good decision since he could have never found a similar match with unmatched credentials like Sania. Good for him


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but none of our girls crossed the border to find love in PAK, on the contrary ....


 
And who is talking about love.


----------



## Trisonics

Windjammer said:


> And who is talking about love.


 
Given an Indian's woman's personality many will keep "falling" like dominoes.


----------



## Frankenstein

orangi is a slum, OMG! 

If its a slum then half India is a slum!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Frankenstein said:


> orangi is a slum, OMG!
> 
> If its a slum then half India is a slum!



Not half.

Full.

Thank you.

Your knowledge on slums is phenomenal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Frankenstein said:


> orangi is a slum, OMG!
> 
> If its a slum then half India is a slum!


 
Preach Franki Brother Preach -


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> Given an Indian's woman's personality many will keep "falling" like dominoes.


 
You mean Call Centre Calibre.?

Hell no, there is no missing when Preet pretends toi be Paulina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Windjammer said:


> You mean Call Centre Calibre.?
> 
> Hell no, there is no missing when Preet pretends toi be Paulina.


 
How about the wiki-answer | yahoo answer seeking caliber of a certain Pakistani to debate a topic  
or 
A Pakistani hotel owner having "Indian Food" brightly displayed to make a living 

Poor Sania's credentials now equated to that of a call center employee  ..oh well we do now know the caliber of a certain wind jammer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burnz

Rafi said:


> cough Sania Mirza cough......


 
cough....cough....Veena Malik..The True Face of Pakistani Woman.


----------



## Burnz

Pakistan has the Largest Slum in the *Islamic world.*

Fantastic achievment.

Keep it up..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

There is no point comparing one slum with another . 

Orangi certainly looks better than dharavi but the fact is that the UN considers it a slum according to its definition and its bigger than Dharavi. Rather than not being able to accept this fact Pakistanis must try to do something about this problem and apart from that Pakistan certainly has a much bigger slum problem than India. Look at this grap from UN in 2007 .
http://puteripije.tumblr.com/post/481998453/nandaratna-urban-population-living-in-slums

India slum population has seen a steeper de
cline than that of Pakistan.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Pakistanis you have 2 more years to troll about India about slums, because it will be no more soon, as India continues to get stronger and powerful year by year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Trisonics said:


> How about the wiki-answer | yahoo answer seeking caliber of a certain Pakistani to debate a topic
> or
> A Pakistani hotel owner having "Indian Food" brightly displayed to make a living
> 
> Poor Sania's credentials now equated to that of a call center employee  ..oh well we do now know the caliber of a certain wind jammer!




Since you have lost the plot ( Not the first time may I add)escaping thus digressing from the original topic, a picture which is said to equal a thousand words should be a befitting tribute to Trisonics, which incidentally is well past it's shelf life. 

http://i672.photobucket.com/albums/vv89/NOODLESJOE/1ad51a60.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Burnz said:


> Pakistan has the Largest Slum in the *Islamic world.*
> 
> Fantastic achievment.
> 
> Keep it up..


 
Well india has one of the largest slums in the world (even made a movie about it) and has more poor people than sub saharan africa! 

Keep it up " super power" india!


----------



## Time Assassin

Its not a competition or a shameful thing having a slum.

India has slums, Pakistan has slums well guess what so do many other nations.

So what you do? fight food poverty instead of b**tching and arguing, help out your community. get rid off the slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Slum in Ahmedabad:







Slum in Mumbai:






Slum in Patna:






Slum in Lucknow:






Slum in Chennai:






Slum in Calcutta:






Slum in Hyderabad:






Slum in Bhopal:






*I think India should stop talking about slums in other countries when all their cities look like this.*


----------



## SpArK

Kerala slum view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Kochi slum vview

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Slum of Nagpur:






Slum of Bangalore:






Slum of Delhi:






Slum of Pune:


----------



## SpArK

Kerala slum traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Windjammer said:


> Let me give it to you straight and simple, CMH Sri.



And let me retort - KPTGO WJ 



Windjammer said:


> But still you keep them in deep sh*t virtually.



Still better than unexpected fireworks under one's rear. 



Windjammer said:


> And your obsession is also with that certain , what say buster.



Lol I'm no Pakistani to have that 'fetish', champ



Windjammer said:


> I am sure an odd Indian is also seen to.


 
Not sure if you people have that much class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Kerala slum boat






Kochi slum ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

not only this was published in times o india but alsi in telegraph uk here it is lol now stop calling the news false as it was published in toi 
Karachi&rsquo;s Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire&rsquo;s Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia&rsquo;s largest slum - Telegraph


----------



## SpArK

*Kerala lookalike Europe slum vegetable shop*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Sparky, why wasting time ? Haters gonna be haters and Loosers gonna be the same.

The guys are simply justifying running away to Pakistan 6 decades ago by these pics.


----------



## SpArK

Kerala slum beach







---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




Karthic Sri said:


> Sparky, why wasting time ? Haters gonna be haters an Loosers gonna be the same.


 
Time pass.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

SpArK said:


> Kerala slum vegetable shop


 
That looks nothing like india, more like Europe/US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Dance said:


> That looks nothing like india, more like Europe/US.


 
Ok europe slum vegetable shop.. i will edit it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Check the chaps on the right.

Hardly Europeans.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Slum in Ahmedabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Mumbai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Patna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Lucknow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Chennai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Calcutta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Hyderabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slum in Bhopal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think India should stop talking about slums in other countries when all their cities look like this.*


 
Posting these pictures doesn't change the fact that Pakistan is home to the largest slum in Asia and that a much higher proportion of Pakistan's population lives in slums as compared to India.


----------



## blackops

even pak should stop talking about slums 
lahore slums 






karachi slums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> Posting these pictures doesn't change the fact that Pakistan is home to the largest slum in Asia and that a much higher proportion of Pakistan's population lives in slums as compared to India.


 
Don't worry, people in Pakistan would much rather live in "slums" like Orangi Town than they would in the cities of India.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, people in Pakistan would much rather live in "slums" like Orangi Town than they would in the cities of India.


 

Why?

People are comfortable in slums and not in cities?


----------



## blackops

and lol on pakistanis who rant about india where as more no of there people lives in slums when compared to india lol and look at indias population and pak what a shame 
Human Settlements: Percent of urban population living in slums


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, people in Pakistan would much rather live in "slums" like Orangi Town than they would in the cities of India.


 
Well if that is what Pakistanis want , they are free to choose whatever they want , not that anybody in the cities of India wants Pakistanis to come and live here.

Btw, tell what you told me to this guy ,

I am Indian: Adnan Sami - Arab News


----------



## 53fd

blackops said:


> even pak should stop talking about slums
> lahore slums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karachi slums


 
Calcutta:






Delhi:






Ranchi:






Surat:






Jaipur:


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

nick_indian said:


> Well if that is what Pakistanis want , they are free to choose whatever they want , not that anybody in the cities of India wants Pakistanis to come and live here.
> 
> Btw, tell what you told me to this guy ,
> 
> I am Indian: Adnan Sami - Arab News



Arab News is stating that Adnan is an Indian.

And then this

Human Settlements: Percent of urban population living in slums

Well, it does indicate the amount of bilge that is flowing here with the Pakistani posters.


----------



## blackops

bilalhaider said:


> Calcutta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delhi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranchi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaipur:


 
yup dude we accept all these facts now check the population living in slums in your country and then compare it to india you guys are such a failure even with so less population there are more no of pakistanins living in slums than compared to india also compare the economies soon indial willa be a 2 trillion economy what about you going ever down


----------



## 53fd

Kanpur:






Indore:






Thane:






Ludhiana:






Agra:






Nashik:


----------



## Kinetic

bilalhaider said:


> Don't worry, people in Pakistan would much rather live in "slums" like Orangi Town than they would in the cities of India.


They should stay Orangi.

*Urban slums around the world....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

bangalore slum palace


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Amazing thread....


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

india has more rich than poor now - Google Search
Indian per capita income is higher than Pakistan's.

Good night!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> Kanpur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludhiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nashik:


 
Bilal your childish attitude is only embarassing you now . Your pictures dont change the facts . check out the first post of this thread and post 252 to see what real facts are . Grow up and learn to accept the facts and do something to help the slum population in your country . Here in India the decline of slum population by percentage has been steep but not so in Pakistan . Try to bring a change to this rather than trying to bring down a country which has clearly done better than you in this regard .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

bangalore highway near a slum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

Vadodara:







Faridabad:






Ghaziabad:






Jalandhar:


----------



## blackops

Kinetic said:


> They should stay Orangi.
> 
> *Urban slums around the world....*


 
no use my friend tried to explain him he cant get it to hard to digest the facts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

A tea garden above a slum in kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...kistanis-deprived-basic-education-health.html


----------



## Kinetic

So called slums in Indian cities per capita income is more than rest of the south asia. Slums in India has changed for last 5 to 8 years. Situation is improving every year. I went to Delhi, Mumbai after long time and have seen the changes.


----------



## SpArK

*Kerala slum beach coconut tree.. see how lean and poor it is*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 53fd

Protectionist Gareth said:


> india has more rich than poor now - Google Search
> Indian per capita income is higher than Pakistan's.
> 
> Good night!!


 
*More than 836 million, or 77% of the entire Indian population live on less than $0.5 a day, the poverty line India sets for itself:*

Nearly 80 pct of India lives on half dollar a day | Reuters

836 million Indians live on less than Rs 20 a day - Business News - IBNLive

84 Crores of Indians Earn Rs. 20 Per Day, is It Necessary to Pay for Space Research?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

SpArK said:


> bangalore highway near a slum


 
very happy to look at these figures and look at pak what shame its good our people may live in slums better than getting killed by some terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...kistanis-now-living-below-poverty-line-5.html


----------



## SpArK

Some Kerala slumboat millionaire in slumboat doing slumboating in some slum river......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

bilalhaider said:


> *More than 836 million, or 77% of the entire Indian population live on less than $0.5 a day, the poverty line India sets for itself:*
> 
> Nearly 80 pct of India lives on half dollar a day | Reuters
> 
> 836 million Indians live on less than Rs 20 a day - Business News - IBNLive
> 
> 84 Crores of Indians Earn Rs. 20 Per Day, is It Necessary to Pay for Space Research?


 
'India has more rich people than poor now' - Economic Times
?India has more rich people than poor now? - Times Of India
India now has more rich than poor - Business News - IBNLive
India has more rich people than poor now; NCAER
India has more rich people than poor now
Congratulations to India: 'India has more rich people than poor now'.... :: Answer it on IndiaTimes QnA - Page3
We all know how Indian economy and Pakistan economy are doing...they stand incomparable right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

nick_indian said:


> Bilal your childish attitude is only embarassing you now . Your pictures dont change the facts . check out the first post of this thread and post 252 to see what real facts are . Grow up and learn to accept the facts and do something to help the slum population in your country . Here in India the decline of slum population by percentage has been steep but not so in Pakistan . Try to bring a change to this rather than trying to bring down a country which has clearly done better than you in this regard .


 
Buddy, if you make a picture of that message, then he may actually get it, otherwise no chance.

And to think of all these desperate people thanking his posts, its a revelation on the desperation levels in a certain country. Sad.


----------



## SpArK

Slum beach and slum house in wind.. wonder wha will they do noww..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

bilalhaider said:


> Vadodara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faridabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghaziabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalandhar:


 
This guy s out of control!!!!! There is no people or any slum in most of the pics.  Many pics are from other countries. 

One city Mumbai has GDP more than Pakistan!!!!! Now he talks!!!!


----------



## 53fd

Varanasi:






Aurangabad:






Visakhapatnam:






Howrah:






Guwahati:






---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Protectionist Gareth said:


> 'India has more rich people than poor now' - Economic Times
> ?India has more rich people than poor now? - Times Of India
> India now has more rich than poor - Business News - IBNLive
> India has more rich people than poor now; NCAER
> &#8216;India has more rich people than poor now&#8217;
> Congratulations to India: 'India has more rich people than poor now'.... :: Answer it on IndiaTimes QnA - Page3
> We all know how Indian economy and Pakistan economy are doing...they stand incomparable right now!


 
Good job quoting Indian sources, I've given you World Bank figures


----------



## SpArK

Girls calling for rescue in front of a traditional slum house








Ambulance going for their rescue

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

bilalhaider said:


> Varanasi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurangabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visakhapatnam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howrah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guwahati:
> 
> ]


 
He's gone crazy!! He thinks posting pics will prove his point  
Bilal,did you know the economy of Dharavi?? I bet half of Pakistan doesn't earn anywhere close to what people in Dharavi earn 
Did you know that Mumbai's GDP is greater than Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

bilalhaider said:


> Varanasi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurangabad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visakhapatnam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howrah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guwahati:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Good job quoting Indian sources, I've given you World Bank figures


 
So you think all the sources will go mad at the same time,quoting the same news?


----------



## SpArK

Traditional kerala slum diet








No wonder they are poor..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

fateh71 said:


> Buddy, if you make a picture of that message, then he may actually get it, otherwise no chance.
> 
> And to think of all these desperate people thanking his posts, its a revelation on the desperation levels in a certain country. Sad.


 
He has already *got* it . He is just having a hard time digesting it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Tree house in a slum




e poor


no wonder they are poor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Let Bilallalala post pics...he will sleep good at night after doing so


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

a typical slum house

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Protectionist Gareth said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...kistanis-now-living-below-poverty-line-5.html


 
Add to that 40 % of Pakistan's population now lives below poverty line as compared to 23 % in 2005 .

Statistics reveal stunning increase in poverty


----------



## 53fd

Thiruvananthapuram:






Madurai:






Noida:


----------



## KS

Why you people minding a sorry soul who feels the urge to defend running away to Pakistan every day ?

As for the thread - 

The Largest Slum is in Orangi Pakistan. UNDP Link

Pakistan has more Slum Prevalence than India -UN Habitat Link

Matter Closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

nick_indian said:


> Add to that 40 % of Pakistan's population now lives below poverty line as compared to 23 % in 2005 .
> 
> Statistics reveal stunning increase in poverty


 
Pakistan is going down the gutter while India is growing at tremendous pace


----------



## Aramsogo

Wall Street Journal - March 30, 2011 
In India, Doubts Gather...

"Data from McKinsey & Co. show that the number of households in the highest-earning income bracket, making more than $34,000 a year, has risen to 2.5 million, from 1 million in 2005. But the ranks of those at the bottom, making less than $3,000 a year, also have grown, to 111 million, from 101 million in 2005."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Karthic Sri said:


> Why you people minding a sorry soul who feels the urge to defend running away to Pakistan every day ?
> 
> As for the thread -
> 
> The Largest Slum is in Orangi Pakistan. UNDP Link
> 
> Pakistan has more Slum Prevalence than India -UN Habitat Link
> 
> Matter Closed.


 
Bilallalahaider won't get a good sleep now..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> *More than 836 million, or 77% of the entire Indian population live on less than $0.5 a day, the poverty line India sets for itself:*
> 
> Nearly 80 pct of India lives on half dollar a day | Reuters
> 
> 836 million Indians live on less than Rs 20 a day - Business News - IBNLive
> 
> 84 Crores of Indians Earn Rs. 20 Per Day, is It Necessary to Pay for Space Research?


 
None of this is from world bank or govt . of India .

According to the world bank the population below poverty line in India will go down to 23 % in 2015 from 42% in 2005 .


----------



## SpArK

Slum people's livelihood in kerala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Karthic Sri said:


> Why you people minding a sorry soul who feels the urge to defend running away to Pakistan every day ?
> 
> As for the thread -
> 
> The Largest Slum is in Orangi Pakistan. UNDP Link
> 
> Pakistan has more Slum Prevalence than India -UN Habitat Link
> 
> Matter Closed.


 *
THERE you go BILALALAHAider....you get UN links n*ow!!


----------



## Kinetic

A slum near I work....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

slum road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

World's second tallest slum,after Burj Khalifa under construction in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Haryana:






Uttar Pradesh:






Bihar:






Jharkhand:


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Bilallalahaider won't get a good sleep now..


 
He has not been getting good sleep seeing India (the land from where he migrated in search of better life) growing economically,militarily and globally while the supposed Promised Land is going on an unstoppable downward spiral where you dont have basic guarentee for your life, where foreigners can come shoot you in the middle of the street and your government itself will pay to set them free, where foreign drones come regularly and shoot the shyt out of your own people,where the cost for imports is paid by printing bills or else there is a risk of sovereign default etc etc.

So he needs this artificial pictures to cocoon himself from the reality so that the fateful decision taken 6 decades back stands somehow justified.

We Indians ,as generous as always ,must allow him that privilege.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Slum wind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Karthic Sri said:


> He has not been getting good sleep seeing India (the land from where he migrated in search of better life) growing economically,militarily an globally while the supposed Promised Land is going on an unstoppable downward spiral.
> 
> So he needs this artificial pictures to cocoon himself from the reality so that the fateful decision taken 6 decades back stands somehow justified.
> 
> We Indians as generous as always must allow him that privilege.


 
Yup that poor Pakistani soul should at least get a good sleep if not a good opportunistic life!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Aramsogo said:


> Wall Street Journal - March 30, 2011
> In India, Doubts Gather...
> 
> "Data from McKinsey & Co. show that the number of households in the highest-earning income bracket, making more than $34,000 a year, has risen to 2.5 million, from 1 million in 2005. But the ranks of those at the bottom, making less than $3,000 a year, also have grown, to 111 million, from 101 million in 2005."


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/10843-reducing-poverty-india-well-ahead-pakistan-world-bank-imf-report.html


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> Why you people minding a sorry soul who feels the urge to defend running away to Pakistan every day ?
> 
> As for the thread -
> 
> The Largest Slum is in Orangi Pakistan. UNDP Link
> 
> Pakistan has more Slum Prevalence than India -UN Habitat Link
> 
> Matter Closed.


 
Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)

http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf



> *The small entrepreneurs that we have taken up are those operating in the Dharavi area of the city. This area is/was known as the largest slum in Asia. *It houses not only the slum dwellers who live in shacks or semi-pucca (permanent) houses. There are also a number of small industries in the slum that provide livelihood for a large section of the resident slum dwellers. The industries covered are similar to the HHIs in Delhi.


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Leave Dharavi...Whole of Karachi is a slum!!!!!11
Karachi is Asia's largest slum, not Dharavi: UNDP - Times Of India


----------



## justanobserver

Karthic Sri said:


> He has not been getting good sleep seeing India (the land from where he migrated in search of better life) growing economically,militarily an globally while the supposed Promised Land is going on an unstoppable downward spiral.
> 
> So he needs this artificial pictures to cocoon himself from the reality so that the fateful decision taken 6 decades back stands somehow justified.
> 
> We Indians as generous as always must allow him that privilege.


 
2-5 years and he won't even have the privilege. 

There was a time when Pakistan's GDP/percapita was higher than India. India kept rising, Pak just regressed.

Even Pakistan's poverty rate has increased to 40%

Statistics reveal stunning increase in poverty

Just 2-5 more years and no more Kool aid. But hey they might keep bringing up Gujrat etc to justify the existence of their nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

When is Pakistan going the receive the next aid(BEG!) package?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)
> 
> http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf


 
Lol already busted. The writer ,a moron from TISS, is so pathetically out of date that he goes by stereotypes rather than by facts 

He is not even sure of what he is writing that he introduces options "is/was" so that he doesnt land in any soup in future. 

*The fact is Orangi is Asia's largest slum and Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India.*.

Now go back to posting pics, you obviously are not good in facts.


----------



## 53fd

Orissa:







West Bengal:






Andhra Pradesh:






Goa:


----------



## W.11

Protectionist Gareth said:


> Leave Dharavi...*Whole of Karachi is a slum*!!!!!11
> Karachi is Asia's largest slum, not Dharavi: UNDP - Times Of India


 
, wtf????????? 

TOIlet news nuf said


----------



## Kinetic

*bilalhaider,* if we want can post similar pics of slums in Pakistan but don't have time to search on the poor side of others until than enjoy these.....

Mumbai a city with more GDP than Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Karthic Sri said:


> Lol already busted. The writer ,a moron from TISS, is so pathetically out of date that he goes by stereotypes rather than by facts


 
The writer is an official worker of the UNDP. This is an official report of the UNDP. The report is dated 2010. 

Your link is from 2007, and the Orangi Town claim is made by National Geographic from 2007, not the UNDP.

Burn


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

KarachiPunk said:


> , wtf?????????
> 
> TOIlet news nuf said


 
That's what you say when you got nothing else to say


----------



## alphamale

Slum mall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protectionist Gareth

Bilalhaider...you know what??you are presenting yourself as an idiot because if you want to start this pic dumping contest,don't you think that we have more than enough embarassing images of Pakistan on internet as well?


----------



## KS

bilalhaider said:


> The writer is an official worker of the UNDP. This is an official report of the UNDP. The report is dated 2010.
> 
> Your link is from 2007, and the Orangi Town claim is made by National Geographic from 2007, not the UNDP.
> 
> Burn


 
The writer of your link is a student/faculty/toilet cleaner in TISS. Last time I checked TISS was an indepenent org and not affliated with UNDP.

*The fact is Orangi is Asia's largest slum and Pakistan has more slum prevalence than India.*.

Now crawl.


----------



## SpArK

Slum pond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Kinetic said:


> *bilalhaider,* if we want can post similar pics of slums in Pakistan but don't have time to search on the poor side of others until than enjoy these.....
> 
> Mumbai a city with more GDP than Pakistan


 
You are familiar with the concept of GDP per capita, right? It's the total GDP divided by the GDP of the entire population. New Delhi total GDP (PPP) is $167 billion, Bombay's total GDP (PPP) is $209 billion; Pakistan's total GDP (PPP) is about $451.972 billion, & $2713 per capita.

Pakistan has had a higher GDP than India for almost 50 of the past 63 years, and it is pretty much equal today. As I said, provide toilets for over 700 million Indians first, & then talk about Pakistan & its GDP with your f***hy mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

bilalhaider said:


> Dharavi is the largest slum in Asia: UNDP report (FROM THE UNDP WEBSITE!!!)
> 
> http://www.undp.org/legalempowermen...es/12_India/12_6_Informal_Business_Rights.pdf


 
*Wet dreamers myth busted. * 


Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum 
Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph


----------



## 53fd

More slums from India:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Vacant slum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

Kinetic said:


> *Wet dreamers myth busted. *
> 
> 
> Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum
> Karachi's Orangi beats Slumdog Millionaire's Dharavi in Mumbai as Asia's largest slum - Telegraph


 
I quoted you a 2010 report written by the UNDP. Surely it has more credibility written by the Telegraph?


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

bilalhaider said:


> You are familiar with the concept of GDP per capita, right? It's the total GDP divided by the GDP of the entire population. New Delhi total GDP (PPP) is $167 billion, Bombay's total GDP (PPP) is $209 billion; Pakistan's total GDP (PPP) is about $451.972 billion, & $2713 per capita.
> 
> Pakistan has had a higher GDP than India for almost 50 of the past 63 years, and it is pretty much equal today. As I said, provide toilets for over 700 million Indians first, & then talk about Pakistan & its GDP with your f***hy mouth.


 
India's gdp per capita is higher than pakistan now .

India stands at 3300 $ and Pakistan at 2700 $ .

Check the latest figures by IMF for 2010


----------



## 53fd

SpArK said:


>


 
I hope you realize the fact that these links are referring to the urban population, not the total. 

India's urban population is: 110 million/0.35 = 315 million

India's rural population = 1200 - 315 = 885 million

Pakistan's urban population is: 26.6/0.48 = 54 million


% of India's urban population: 315/1200 * 100 = 26% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's urban population: 54/170 * 100 = 32% of Pakistan's total population

% of India's rural population = 100% - 26 = 74% of India's total population

% of Pakistan's rural population = 100% - 32 = 68% of Pakistan's total population

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------


----------



## SpArK

slum boy doing karate to find livelihood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

bilalhaider said:


> You are familiar with the concept of GDP per capita, right? It's the total GDP divided by the GDP of the entire population. New Delhi total GDP (PPP) is $167 billion, Bombay's total GDP (PPP) is $209 billion; Pakistan's total GDP (PPP) is about $451.972 billion, & $2713 per capita.



What a shameless fellow!!! Still comparing a country with a city!!!! 



> Pakistan has had a higher GDP than India for almost 50 of the past 63 years, and it is pretty much equal today.



Having shame to call that India has higher per capita income?  




> As I said, provide toilets for over 700 million Indians first, & then talk about Pakistan & its GDP with your *f***hy mouth.*


Loser, one of your wet dream already busted about Orangi. Now another. One city with slum has more GDP than entire country now you talk!!!! You yourself don't have toilet to go and thinking about others?


----------



## 53fd

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------


----------

